# about the right feel in knitted clothes



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

hi, I knitted a cardigan using red heart super saver as the pattern called for worsted number 4 yarn.The end result was a cardigan which was so stiff as to make it unwearable. is this normal? any suggestions for making a softer cardigan using a similar yarn maybe from any other company. Can anything be done to make this ready cardigan softer?


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you washed and dried it yet? Red Heart yarn softens up amazingly when you do that. Use some liquid fabric softener in the washer. Then use a dryer sheet and dry on low heat for about 20 minutes or so. I think you will feel a difference.

The other main reason that Red Heart will feel stiff is if you knit very tightly. It does not react well to that at all.

Let us know how it turns out for you.

Lynne


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

If you launder acrylic yarn it will soften. You don't need to treat it gently, as it will not felt and will retain its shape. The heat from the washer and dryer will soften the acrylic. *Do not iron*, or you will kill the acrylic altogether. (Killed acrylic can also be a very nice fabric, but there is no way to undo that process, so you want to be 100% sure before you do it.)

I agree that knitting acrylic too tightly also makes the situation that much worse as far as stiffness goes, so that is something to consider when deciding on your knitting gauge.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I always heard that you can't touch acrylic with an iron as it melts it. Have you done this and it turned out?
Sue


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

There are lots of soft yarns out there. Including Red Heart Soft. Lots of Red Heart yarns are softer than the Super Saver although I use that a lot, and as said, it does soften in the wash. The more you wash it the softer it gats.
Try it, it does work.
Sue


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Red Heart Super Saver yarn is 100% acrylic. Acrylic is another word for plastic. I have never used this yarn, but have heard that it softens when washed.... Even THEN, you will still be wearing a plastic sweater. Acrylic yarns also do not breathe, so I wouldn't recommend them for garments.

I would recommend that for your next sweater you try a natural fiber such as wool, cotton, alpaca or other natural fiber. Even a natural fiber blended with a small amount of acrylic will be an improvement in softness and comfort for a sweater.

There are so many types of washable wools, mercerized cottons and many other "easy care" natural fibers to choose from that will make a nice soft sweater.... Try one!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> I always heard that you can't touch acrylic with an iron as it melts it. Have you done this and it turned out?
> Sue


If you use a low setting and are quick about it, you can iron acrylic to intentionally kill the fabric, but you have to be careful and keep the iron moving. It makes a very soft and drapey fabric. I've only ever done it with swatches just to see what would happen, but I have to admit it is very interesting and I am tempted to try it on something like a shawl where you don't need the yarn to support any kind of structure like you need for most garments.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Amyknits. I use acrylic yarn all the time and it is not plastic. It wears well and doesn't cost a fortune. Not everyone can afford Wool and Alpaca and all the other very expensive yarns.
Sue


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Amyknits. I use acrylic yarn all the time and it is not plastic. It wears well and doesn't cost a fortune. Not everyone can afford Wool and Alpaca and all the other very expensive yarns.
> Sue


Ummmm.... what do you think acrylic is? It is a polymer... made from the same material your Tupperware is made from.... just processed differently.

Natural fibers don't necessarily equal expensive. I buy a washable wool at Joann's and use my coupons all the time. The last sweater I made... adult size.. cost less than $19.00 to knit and is just as easy care as acrylic. We have the internet with literally thousands of places to "price shop" and buy some really great yarns at VERY affordable prices.

I am sorry to tell you, acrylic IS plastic....made from petro chemicals...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrylic_fiber


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like you knit a bit too tightly. I use acrylic and acrylic blends all the time with no problems. I use them especially for baby gifts since they can be washed and dried with no special care needed by the busy new mom.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

"Acrylic is the "workhorse" hand-crafting fiber for crafters who knit or crochet; acrylic yarn may be perceived as "cheap" because it is typically priced lower than its natural-fiber counterparts, and because it lacks some of their properties, including softness and the ability to felt or take acid dyes. The fiber requires heat to "kill" or set the shape of the finished garment, and it isn't as warm as alternatives like wool. Some knitters also complain that the fiber "squeaks" when knitted, or that it is painful to knit with because of a lack of "give" or stretch in the yarn. On the other hand, it can be useful in certain items, like garments for babies, which require constant washing, because it is machine-washable and extremely color-fast."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrylic_fiber

From the above link from amyknits


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> "Acrylic is the "workhorse" hand-crafting fiber for crafters who knit or crochet; acrylic yarn may be perceived as "cheap" because it is typically priced lower than its natural-fiber counterparts, and because it lacks some of their properties, including softness and the ability to felt or take acid dyes. The fiber requires heat to "kill" or set the shape of the finished garment, and it isn't as warm as alternatives like wool. Some knitters also complain that the fiber "squeaks" when knitted, or that it is painful to knit with because of a lack of "give" or stretch in the yarn. On the other hand, it can be useful in certain items, like garments for babies, which require constant washing, because it is machine-washable and extremely color-fast."
> 
> From the above link from amyknits


I have never used Red Heart, but HAVE tried a 100% acrylic yarn.... it was the squeaking that I cannot stand. It is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me... I just can't do it. Blends are much better, but I have heard many people CAN knit with them. My mouth is puckering right now just thinking about it.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I have never heard squeaking. There are some acrylics I don't like the feel of and don't use. I have made quite a lot of things from acrylic yarn and they wash and wear very well. I never have any stiffness or other problems. Just like natural fibers, some acrylics are better for certain things than others. You just need to find the ones you're happy with. Super Saver does tend to be a bit " stiff" feeling so I don't use it for things that need to be softer.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> "Acrylic is the "workhorse" hand-crafting fiber for crafters who knit or crochet; acrylic yarn may be perceived as "cheap" because it is typically priced lower than its natural-fiber counterparts, and because it lacks some of their properties, including softness and the ability to felt or take acid dyes. The fiber requires heat to "kill" or set the shape of the finished garment, and it isn't as warm as alternatives like wool. Some knitters also complain that the fiber "squeaks" when knitted, or that it is painful to knit with because of a lack of "give" or stretch in the yarn. On the other hand, it can be useful in certain items, like garments for babies, which require constant washing, because it is machine-washable and extremely color-fast."
> 
> Acrylic yarn is the WORST thing to put on a baby !!! It is very dangerous...burn a strand of wool and it will self extinguish...burn a strand of acrylic and it will smolder hotter into hot molten plastic that will fuse into the skin of an infant. Plus the stuff doesn't breathe...sweaty baby. How do you wash your baby?....Gently, with Love! Treat the baby's clothes the same way! Use the natural fibers that swaddled babies for millenia before acrylic was concocted by chemists as a way to churn out cheap replacements for the real deal!!!!
> 
> From the above link from amyknits


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

TammyK said:


> If you use a low setting and are quick about it, you can iron acrylic to intentionally kill the fabric, but you have to be careful and keep the iron moving. It makes a very soft and drapey fabric. I've only ever done it with swatches just to see what would happen, but I have to admit it is very interesting and I am tempted to try it on something like a shawl where you don't need the yarn to support any kind of structure like you need for most garments.


I always try to use a damp press cloth to ensure no melting and that gives you a verrrrrry soft texture. It does have body, in that once you heat set the shape in an acrylic, it will never lose it...btw....be sure to press and then let absolutely dry right in place, then, after it is dry, move to the next section, dampen press cloth and repeat...drying IN PLACE is what keeps the shape you want instead of becoming a drapey, misshapen mess....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have never used Red Heart, but HAVE tried a 100% acrylic yarn.... it was the squeaking that I cannot stand. It is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me... I just can't do it. Blends are much better, but I have heard many people CAN knit with them. My mouth is puckering right now just thinking about it.


For those of us who HAVE used Red Heart and have learned how to use it, then it is the best product for some of us, some of the time. If you feel that blends are better, that's great, use them...but don't hassle those of us who like the synthetic products available to us. I have knit literally hundreds of articles of clothing and home dec items from all types of yarn. I choose for color first, washabillity second and then I go to work, quite happily.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never heard squeaking either. Of course I'm kind of hard of hearing. LOL Love Red Heart.
Sue


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Red Heart Super Saver yarn is 100% acrylic. Acrylic is another word for plastic. I have never used this yarn, but have heard that it softens when washed.... Even THEN, you will still be wearing a plastic sweater. Acrylic yarns also do not breathe, so I wouldn't recommend them for garments.
> 
> I would recommend that for your next sweater you try a natural fiber such as wool, cotton, alpaca or other natural fiber. Even a natural fiber blended with a small amount of acrylic will be an improvement in softness and comfort for a sweater.
> 
> There are so many types of washable wools, mercerized cottons and many other "easy care" natural fibers to choose from that will make a nice soft sweater.... Try one!


Acyrlic works very well for sweaters- the majority of my knitting is acrylic. And I tend to prefer these to the 'natural' ones that you appear to be insisting should be used.
There are some wonderful soft acrylics- in fact many are softer than wool. 
each to there own- there is no one yarn that is best. Some things really do need a particular yarn for them but the majority can be made in whatever yarn the person knitting wants to use (or that is suitable for the person it may be going to). For example many charity's will not take wools and ask for only acrylics.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

deemail said:


> I always try to use a damp press cloth to ensure no melting and that gives you a verrrrrry soft texture. It does have body, in that once you heat set the shape in an acrylic, it will never lose it...btw....be sure to press and then let absolutely dry right in place, then, after it is dry, move to the next section, dampen press cloth and repeat...drying IN PLACE is what keeps the shape you want instead. of becoming a drapey, misshapen mess....


I agree... No matter how quick you are about it, if you touch the iron to acrylic.... Even for a second, you will melt it and ruin your project AND iron in the process. Again, acrylic is made of plastic fibers. It will melt if you touch it with an iron.

You can use heat to block acrylic... Steam from an iron or heat from a dryer will provide enough heat to relax the fibers enough to block acrylic.

Killing acrylic is a different process... Using a damp cloth between the iron and fabric to actually "melt" the fabric enough to change the texture.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> I've never heard squeaking either. Of course I'm kind of hard of hearing. LOL Love Red Heart.
> Sue


I am not hard of hearing- had my ears tested recently! and I have never heard squeaking either.
As I long as I feel comfortable in what I wear I am happy to wear plastic! 
Please each of us should be able to knit with what we want without being made to feel that it is wrong. 
There is nothing wrong with only knitting with wool or other natural fibers- but Amy you sound like you are telling the rest of us off for what we choose to knit with. If I have missunderstood you then I apologise. Maybe you were making a recommendation rather than telling us what we should be using, which is how I read your posting.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> I am not hard of hearing- had my ears tested recently! and I have never heard squeaking either.
> As I long as I feel comfortable in what I wear I am happy to wear plastic!
> Please each of us should be able to knit with what we want without being made to feel that it is wrong.
> There is nothing wrong with only knitting with wool or other natural fibers- but Amy you sound like you are telling the rest of us off for what we choose to knit with. If I have missunderstood you then I apologise. Maybe you were making a recommendation rather than telling us what we should be using, which is how I read your posting.


I am not "telling anyone off". The poster is asking a question... Why her project is not feeling as soft as she would like it to feel. I explained what the fiber she used is made of and the advantages and disadvantages of using an acrylic fiber. I took the time to provide a link to explain what acrylic yarn is made of and advantages and disadvantages of using acrylic for knitting.

She also ASKS for an ALTERNATIVE yarn to use on her next sweater. I made suggestions to her to improve the look, feel and drape of her next sweater.

I am simply telling her that acrylic is a man made fiber and that is most likely why she is not happy with the end result.

I offered several alternatives for HER to knit her sweater with that would be softer for her next sweater... Since I have used many other fibers to knit garments, I find acrylic the LEAST appealing for a garment.

She asked a question and I answered her, which is what we DO here on KP. I don't have any clue how that would EVER be taken as "telling off" anyone.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree, and not everyone has the time to give natural fibres the care they need. I knit for a church bazaar, so I use easy care, acrylic yarns, which are also more economical.


9sueseiber said:


> Amyknits. I use acrylic yarn all the time and it is not plastic. It wears well and doesn't cost a fortune. Not everyone can afford Wool and Alpaca and all the other very expensive yarns.
> Sue


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

to-cath said:


> I agree, and not everyone has the time to give natural fibres the care they need. I knit for a church bazaar, so I use easy care, acrylic yarns, which are also more economical.


You can use what ever yarns you would like for your knitting. Your comment really doesn't address the original posters concerns nor offer suggestions to help her.

This poster is expressing dissatisfaction with HER sweater and I am offering alternatives for her next sweater because she ASKED for alternatives.

Personally, I also find acrylics unpleasant to wear and work with.... Just as the poster has said. I told her that I prefer to use other fibers for sweaters that will give her a more pleasant feel.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you get gauge? What happened when you washed your swatch?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

deemail said:


> For those of us who HAVE used Red Heart and have learned how to use it, then it is the best product for some of us, some of the time. If you feel that blends are better, that's great, use them...but don't hassle those of us who like the synthetic products available to us. I have knit literally hundreds of articles of clothing and home dec items from all types of yarn. I choose for color first, washabillity second and then I go to work, quite happily.


Again... I am not "hassling" anyone. The poster expressed dissatisfaction with her project and ASKED for suggestions for her next project... To improve the feel if her sweater. This is not "hassling" you or anyone else... Just offering help to the poster.

Again, your comment is not addressing the posters questions/concerns.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Acyrlic works very well for sweaters- the majority of my knitting is acrylic. And I tend to prefer these to the 'natural' ones that you appear to be insisting should be used.
> There are some wonderful soft acrylics- in fact many are softer than wool.
> each to there own- there is no one yarn that is best. Some things really do need a particular yarn for them but the majority can be made in whatever yarn the person knitting wants to use (or that is suitable for the person it may be going to). For example many charity's will not take wools and ask for only acrylics.


I am not "insisting" anyone use anything. I am making a suggestion to the original poster to improve the feel of her next sweater, which is what she ASKED FOR.

Perhaps, instead if directing your comments to ME, you can offer suggestions to the poster offering alternatives and suggestions to her question......


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I use mostly acrylics and have never experienced the "squeaking". I mostly make toys and oddments, but have made a couple of shawls for myself that are very soft, comfortable and warm...no, not red heart. I almost always use Red Heart for toys though and it does soften with washing. It also wears like iron and therefor is an excellent choice for toys. One of my favorites for scarves, etc. is WoolEase, a combination of wool and acrylic (presumably superwash wool). Personally I can't afford to buy wool, alpaca or other elegant natural fibers and for the types of items I usually knit I don't want to give something that requires hand washing. I knit baby items from acrylic for the same reason as most young mothers either don't know how to treat regular wool or won't take the time. There is also the potential allergy factor when using wool. My LYS owner put me down mightily for using WoolEase as she thinks her products are superior...maybe they are, but they don't fit my budget and I wouldn't give a wooden nickel for the Encore acrylic she thinks is so superior to RedHeart. I have never ironed anything that is acrylic and wouldn't try. As AmyKnits pointed out you run the risk of melting the yarn...if I was going to press something, I think the damp cloth would be the way to go. Wash your cardigan and by all means use the softener. It should soften considerably and hopefully enough to please you. If not, look at it as a learning experience and consider graduating to a natural/acrylic blend of some sort for the next one. Someone suggested you may have knitted too tight and perhaps this is so....I have a tendency to knit tight, but mostly cured myself by knitting with cotton..no give, you learn quickly to knit a bit more loosely. I hope the washing solves your problem!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I second that suggestion, toy knitter. Wool-ease is a great alternative to 100% acrylic and is just as washable and affordable. I HAVE used this to knit a sweater and I find it equal in quality to Plymouth Encore. I agree, wool-ease is a great suggestion!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am not "insisting" anyone use anything. I am making a suggestion to the original poster to improve the feel of her next sweater, which is what she ASKED FOR.
> 
> Perhaps, instead if directing your comments to ME, you can offer suggestions to the poster offering alternatives and suggestions to her question......


As I have never used the yarn I could not make suggestions- other than to say that I have heard that it softens with use.
And that acrylic does not equal not soft just like natural products do not equal soft. Both can be hard and scratchy and both can be wonderfully soft. And most are somewhere inbetween.

I also wonder whether heer gauge was to tight but as that had been addressed also I didn't bother to say that.
As I said I apologise if I have misuderstood you but many of us seem to have done the same, so it is not only me.
I am now going to unwatch this topic so I am not tempted to respond again-as you say we have got off topic (which in itself is not unusual on KP, we often do but usually it is fun).


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

As others have suggested, washing the acrylic and using a fabric softener helps so much.

Some acrylics are softer than others.

Have a good time knitting and enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

To the original poster I am sorry things got out of hand.
It may be the yarn- but as others have said it could well be your gauge and I believe that the yarn you used it does improve with washing. 
As far as a better yarn goes it really is trial and error- cost can be a guide, but not always. Expensive yarns can be horrid to work with and hard and scratchy and cheap yarns can work up beautifully. Take on board others comments but you will need to decide for yourself what you like to work with. I knit with a variety of yarns- including natural yarns. 
I hope your work softens up nicely fo ryou but I will not see you on this topic again.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I second that suggestion, toy knitter. Wool-ease is a great alternative to 100% acrylic and is just as washable and affordable. I HAVE used this to knit a sweater and I find it equal in quality to Plymouth Encore. I agree, wool-ease is a great suggestion!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Inquiring minds want to know............. how did you keep this from "blooming" like crazy. I made a sweater for myself and one for a friend, and we both hate them because of it. It looks like pilling on steroids.

Lynne


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lynne, I HAVE heard others complain about pilling... I do wash my sweater on delicate in my front loader and throw it on my drying rack to dry. 

I would never even consider putting anything knitted in the dryer... I just invest too much time knitting and the dryer is very hard on knits.

I am married to a man who is 6'6" and I have always been concerned about anything shrinking in the dryer and not fitting.... 

I happen to be in my bedroom so i took a photo of my wool- ease sweater... Worn lots and washed several times... Looks brand new!

This is not my favorite sweater, by any means. I tried it and am fairly happy with the results, but much prefer the look, feel, warmth and breath ability of wool. I LOVE Patons superwash DK wool for sweaters.. It is my FAVORITE right now... Affordable, washable, and wonderful to use and wear!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder if t is more a Robles with gauge than fiber/ yarn. All worsted weights are not actually the same weight. Sometimes you may not like the "fabric" created with the yarn at the suggested gauge. I am working on a sweater now that was that way when I did a swatch. I changed the needle size and adjusted the size knitted accordingly. The fabric didn't have enough drape at their suggested gauge. Of course they were using a different fiber blend which could effect the end result too.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

ok then is carons simply soft good?Or is that also acrylic?
I would also like if anyone could give me the names of the brands as I do not have much choice for shopping where I live and have to depend on others to get it for me.I want something which is soft and warm. Also will crocheting make a difference to the stiffness of the final product made with red heart super saver?


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Lynne, I HAVE heard others complain about pilling... I do wash my sweater on delicate in my front loader and throw it on my drying rack to dry.
> 
> I would never even consider putting anything knitted in the dryer... I just invest too much time knitting and the dryer is very hard on knits.
> 
> .......................


I think I may have a bad batch of Wool Ease yarn. Mine has never been in the dryer either, but it looks awful. I bought mine all at one time and this might be the reason the original owner was selling. Oh well.

I will say that I crocheted a mobius wrap (pictures to come this week) from it. Washed and wet blocked it - then steam blocked it. I have not worn it yet so it has not been washed again, but no pilling, no fuzz, no bloom.

Lynne

Lynne


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

valsa said:


> ok then is carons simply soft good?Or is that also acrylic?
> I would also like if anyone could give me the names of the brands as I do not have much choice for shopping where I live and have to depend on others to get it for me.I want something which is soft and warm. Also will crocheting make a difference to the stiffness of the final product made with red heart super saver?


I like Simply Soft, but I have never made a wearable item from it. I do plan to take some with me on vacation to make a crocheted vest (loosely crocheted side to side).

The big key to using Red Heart is to not work too tightly. If you are crocheting it, make sure you use either an H or an I hook for fluidity.

The absolute warmest affordable yarn is going to be wool. There are others, but the price goes up a lot. The only thing about wool is that it requires special handling unless you get Superwash wool. Acrylic does not breathe, and it can make you sweat. Cotton can be too heavy (and that is just my very own opinion). Wool is going to be more expensive than Red Heart, no question.

Lynne


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I have had very good luck with WoolEase and perhaps you did get a bad batch. I wash my items in cool/cold water in the washer, but I do toss them in the dryer and haven't had an issue with pilling or fuzziness. I did have a problem with knots in Lion Brands cotton though once, but so far no problems with WoolEase, plus I like the colors that are offered.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

valsa said:


> ok then is carons simply soft good?Or is that also acrylic?
> I would also like if anyone could give me the names of the brands as I do not have much choice for shopping where I live and have to depend on others to get it for me.I want something which is soft and warm. Also will crocheting make a difference to the stiffness of the final product made with red heart super saver?


Simply Soft is acrylic as it is made from recycled plastic bottles.

I have a ton of Acrylic yarn left over from my insane stash gathering expeditions years ago when I started knitting again. Every now and again I make an afghan from that pile and I always kill the acrylic to soften it.
I like super wash merino for kids sweaters and I buy valley yarns from webs (yarn.com)as the price is great. I also get news letters from Elann.com and have bought lovely yarns - silks and silk blends. Just recently they had a bag sale and I bought silk yarn for about $30.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My experience with Red Heart Super Saver is that it is VERY stiff and hard on the hands. I have never found that it gets softer with wear or washing. However, I know that others have had the opposite results with RHSS. You might want to give it a wash and see what happens. Otherwise, I'd suggest using different yarns for further projects.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BTW, there are some excellent online sources of yarns that you might want to try. A few that occur to me are elann.com, Smiley's, KnitPicks, Ice Yarns, Grand River Yarn. Give those a try. You can find excellent deals for excellent yarns.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> I've never heard squeaking either. Of course I'm kind of hard of hearing. LOL Love Red Heart.
> Sue


Where I've gotten the squeaking has been with Lion Brand Homespun. That's a yarn I definitely do not enjoy using. The texture is really unpleasant, at least to my hands, and it shreds.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am not "telling anyone off". The poster is asking a question... Why her project is not feeling as soft as she would like it to feel. I explained what the fiber she used is made of and the advantages and disadvantages of using an acrylic fiber. I took the time to provide a link to explain what acrylic yarn is made of and advantages and disadvantages of using acrylic for knitting.
> 
> She also ASKS for an ALTERNATIVE yarn to use on her next sweater. I made suggestions to her to improve the look, feel and drape of her next sweater.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like "telling off" anyone to me. You answered the questions and supplied alternatives, which is what the original poster was asking about.

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it will soften in the wash.. don't worry about that... if you prefer to use another afordable brand try Red Heart Soft.. it is one of my favorite yarns.. and it knits up so nice.. it reminds me of cotton only it is not as heavy...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I actually agree with Amy on this one (did I really just say that??? "giggle,giggle".) If you overlook her emphasis on PLASTIC, her comments completely and adequately addressed the Valsa's questions and concerns about her use of Red Heart. My take is that Amy was merely sharing her own learned experience after sending her son away to college with 6 pounds of acrylic to keep him warm and has since discovered the benefits of natural fibers and/or acrylic blends. I grew up with slippers my grandmother made for all of her 38 grandchildren from Red Heart back in the 1950s/60s every year for Christmas. I remember how they felt on my bare feet -miserable - I could only wear them if I had socks on. My mother carried on the Red Heart tradition for years. I finally convinced her to use her Red Heart stash for decorative items (ie toilet paper roll covers, covered hangers, etc) and to try using different fibers for anything that would be worn against the skin. That said, not all acrylics are made equal and there are many out there that are completely perfect for clothing, especially for children. The mothers of my grandchildren do not want to worry about whether they can put anything in the washer and/or dryer so I comply with that very reasonable request when I knit for my grandchildren. Knit Picks has wonderful 100% acrylic yarn that resists pilling, is colorfast, and very very soft for a very reasonable price. As Amy tried to point out, there are a myriad of blends out there that are easy care. Red Heart would not still be around if people weren't buying it, so it obviously has its advantages for many and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. Just keep in mind that we have come a long way with the production of easy care knitting since the original RH days so there are a lot of other choices if you are not happy with your personal RH experience.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone thought about the possibilities of allergies? I am allergic to wool and basically forced to use acrylics. I also felt somewhat intimidated by things said earlier. I have never had any problems as stated in some comments.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you get the gauge the pattern called for? If it were knitted on larger needles the fabric would probably feel a lot more pliant. Let us know if the fabric softener idea helps.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

hi,Thank you very replying to my question. I liked all the answers and did not feel bad about any of them. the problem is all i want is a soft knit and good colors at a reasonable price. So the next time I will go to Joanns or Michaels and try to get some red heart soft or knit picks soft and try again. In the meantime I will continue to wash the one I have knit and hope for the best.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry thank you much for replying!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Wash and dry it - it will soften but maybe not enough. 

I always do a large gauge swatch and then check to see how stiff the resulting fabric is. If too stiff, I try out different needle sizes to get a softer more flexible fabric

I like Red heart 'soft' yarn over the super saver - a little more pricy but easier on my hands and nicer finished fabric. Still very easy wash and dry care


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

valsa said:


> hi,Thank you very replying to my question. I liked all the answers and did not feel bad about any of them. the problem is all i want is a soft knit and good colors at a reasonable price. So the next time I will go to Joanns or Michaels and try to get some red heart soft or knit picks soft and try again. In the meantime I will continue to wash the one I have knit and hope for the best.


Just an FYI knit picks is on line shopping. They have wonderful customer service.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

It is a given that anyone here on KP has a computer of some sort in front of them. So the entire world is at their fingertips, and they just have to learn how to use this tool to find the many fibers of all kinds that are now available. Only having a Walmart nearby is not a very good reason for buying their low quality, poor selection of yarn. Expand your horizons and shop the world !! A little research and self-education will show you that there are inexpensive bargains to be found in natural fibers and "cheap" acrylic does not have to be the "choice" by default. I hope that the original poster of this thread has learned a valuable lesson from her experience with that stiff garment: Valuable time should not be wasted on poor quality yarn. Petro-chemicals (acrylic) will never perform like natural fibers and will always be a poor substitute.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Where I've gotten the squeaking has been with Lion Brand Homespun. That's a yarn I definitely do not enjoy using. The texture is really unpleasant, at least to my hands, and it shreds.
> 
> Hazel


Here again is the discussion about Homespun.

I made hoodies for my kids and their friends at college. Used a pattern for worsted weight wool, needle one size larger. The things looked great, go in the wash and dryer. Are 8 years old now, and still look like the day I made them. I never heard any squeaking and neither did my hypersensitive DH.

I think yarns are like wine. Just try it and see how YOU like it. We can only give you suggestions and ideas of what we did with the yarn.

If you try the wash and dry or steam method and are still not comfortable with the result, remember that there are a lot of needy families who would be delighted with a beautiful sweater. Our local senior center has a group that knits and collects knitted items for distribution to a number of organizations and they take all items. Just label it so that it will go to the appropriate place.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Let's not start this argument. She said she cannot afford many of the natural fibers.

I use acrylic all the time in my charity knitting. The people we knit for do not have the means to "handle with care" garments of natural fibers. Acrylic sweaters are sold in every retail store. And they are warm.



AmyKnits said:


> Ummmm.... what do you think acrylic is? It is a polymer... made from the same material your Tupperware is made from.... just processed differently.
> 
> Natural fibers don't necessarily equal expensive. I buy a washable wool at Joann's and use my coupons all the time. The last sweater I made... adult size.. cost less than $19.00 to knit and is just as easy care as acrylic. We have the internet with literally thousands of places to "price shop" and buy some really great yarns at VERY affordable prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree with Amy that I would rather knit with natural fibers or blends. Putting all that work into a grament and not being able to enjoy wearing it is a big waste of money and time. There are times I must use Acrylic yarn, like for charity knitting that requests it, I will use Bernat Softee or Caron. Encore and Berocco Vintage are wonderful blends. I never never use Redheart. There are lots of natural fibers for those with allergies and I recently discovered that some people who thought they were allergic to wool, were actually allergic to the dye and naturally hand dyed yarns were wearable.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok it is time to express my opinion. Amy is not attacking any one, she is just answering a question. Please do not feel like she is attacking you or your choices. Not every one chooses to use man made yarns. There are many reasons that can include dye, allergies, texture, and a load of other issues I do not even want to think about. The question was about how to soften a yarn and other choices. I use any thing my hands can touch and not break out in hives and itch. This is not about how good a certain type of yarn is. Also Amy did tell her about how to soften the sweater. Please stop feeling this is a war of yarns, personal finances, choices of care and how to use what yarn wear. We are all friends and family here. HUGS to you all.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I highly recommend KnitPicks! Choices of natural fibers or blends, at very reasonable prices. Since you have to send someone for your yarn anyway, why not order it from a website? The KnitPicks online colors are pretty accurate, great customer service.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

IMHO I've used Red Heart Super Saver often because it was easily available, right color, well priced, no itch. I also have a stash and for quite some time Super Saver was harsh but the older Super Saver I had was softer. There was quite a bit of chatter on the board about it. It would seem there were some changes in the manufacturing process. I've felt skeins of it more recently that feel softer again. Some knitters here love the Super Soft. I did, bought a lot of it, found it pilled bad and gave it with whoever liked it. I won't buy it again. Considering my time and effort to knit something I expect it to last and look good for a while besides I don't have room or patience to block a garment each time it needs laundering.
Back to your sweater feeling stiff--I'm knitting a prayer shawl from another brand worsted weight acrylic yarn (non allergic, easy care) and after about 18 inches I frogged it all because it was rather heavy and stiff and didn't drape softly. I was using the needle size the label recommended and changed to several sizes larger, made pattern adjustments and I am satisfied with the look and feel. The stitches aren't so loose they will snag easy. Larger needles might be the solution next time you knit a sweater with acrylic yarn. If you want to make a larger size and the pattern has multiple sizes check your gauge to see whether the smaller directions and larger needle make the size you want. Knitters are crafty!
I'm not big on blocking machine washable acrylic projects (well aware some knitters feel a need to) but a few things needed tweaking (and I know an iron will melt acrylic) so I wet a hand towel and used it as a press cloth and steamed it, patted it, and left it to dry. It works, no damage. Yes, I made a swatch and checked the iron temp first!


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

When washing a garment to soften it, do you use soap as well as fabric softener?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> It is a given that anyone here on KP has a computer of some sort in front of them. So the entire world is at their fingertips, and they just have to learn how to use this tool to find the many fibers of all kinds that are now available. Only having a Walmart nearby is not a very good reason for buying their low quality, poor selection of yarn. Expand your horizons and shop the world !! A little research and self-education will show you that there are inexpensive bargains to be found in natural fibers and "cheap" acrylic does not have to be the "choice" by default. I hope that the original poster of this thread has learned a valuable lesson from her experience with that stiff garment: Valuable time should not be wasted on poor quality yarn. quote]
> 
> I just want to emphasize that this is Sockit2me's opinion and not necessarily the opinion of the whole. It would be helpful if he would state his subjective beliefs without implying them to be as fact. i.e. "Petro-chemicals (acrylic) will never perform like natural fibers and will always be a poor substitute." Where are the facts? Let's keep the discussion about sharing personal experience and not be argumentative or condescending of others who are posting their own experiences and opinions.
> 
> "Only having a Walmart nearby is not a very good reason for buying their low quality, poor selection of yarn." - again - where are the facts? None of us has the same living/life situation as another. Just because Eric is "worldly" when it comes to use of the internet does not mean that everyone else should be or needs to be. He's made his passion about natural fibers very clear - it isn't necessary to be continue to be critical of those who choose alternatives, or at least clarify it is the subjective opinion of the poster.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
I'm told that Red Heart Super Saver yarn softens after it's washed. I'd have to see it to believe it since I honestly find it awful yarn to work with... it's so scratchy it makes my skin raw & eventually cracked. Again, people have told me that Red Heart Super Saver softens upon washing... so give it a try.
I prefer to knit with things like Caron's Simply Soft - it starts out softer (although some people find it doesn't have enough "body" to hold its shape - I haven't run into that & I've knitted animals with it. Again, personal preference counts for a lot). I've been knitting hats with Loops & Threads' Impeccable yarn... it's not bad. I don't know that I'd want a cardigan made of it unless it softens up nicely in the wash. 
I'm very picky about the way my clothes feel. I can't stand wool (except for cashmere blends). I can't stand denim. I've hesitated to try socks because I'm worried the yarn will be too much wool against my skin or that the socks will be too thick, making them hot & uncomfortable... but I found a nice, thin, cashmere blend sock yarn & I'm going to give it a whirl. If it works, I'll knit my mom a bunch of funky socks for Christmas... she has the same problems *and* she's got a problem with socks with tight cuffs. This means she's stuck with boring socks meant for diabetics. I guess the moral is that, if you knit (or sew), you have the option of shopping around for awesome yarns/materials that you would like feeling against your skin. Most of them aren't that expensive, either... especially with coupons.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I always us Red Heart Super Saver and never had it turn stiff. I am retired and don't have the money to buy $20.00 or more for special yarn, Besides I can't wear wool and all them other threads. So I am sticking with Red Heart and Caron thread.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> I'm told that Red Heart Super Saver yarn softens after it's washed. I'd have to see it to believe it since I honestly find it awful yarn to work with... it's so scratchy it makes my skin raw & eventually cracked. Again, people have told me that Red Heart Super Saver softens upon washing... so give it a try.
> I prefer to knit with things like Caron's Simply Soft - it starts out softer (although some people find it doesn't have enough "body" to hold its shape - I haven't run into that & I've knitted animals with it. Again, personal preference counts for a lot). I've been knitting hats with Loops & Threads' Impeccable yarn... it's not bad. I don't know that I'd want a cardigan made of it unless it softens up nicely in the wash.
> I'm very picky about the way my clothes feel. I can't stand wool (except for cashmere blends). I can't stand denim. I've hesitated to try socks because I'm worried the yarn will be too much wool against my skin or that the socks will be too thick, making them hot & uncomfortable... but I found a nice, thin, cashmere blend sock yarn & I'm going to give it a whirl. If it works, I'll knit my mom a bunch of funky socks for Christmas... she has the same problems *and* she's got a problem with socks with tight cuffs. This means she's stuck with boring socks meant for diabetics. I guess the moral is that, if you knit (or sew), you have the option of shopping around for awesome yarns/materials that you would like feeling against your skin. Most of them aren't that expensive, either... especially with coupons.


Perfect example of one member's experience and thoughts and ideas! Bravo - thanking you!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Lynne, I HAVE heard others complain about pilling... I do wash my sweater on delicate in my front loader and throw it on my drying rack to dry.
> 
> I would never even consider putting anything knitted in the dryer... I just invest too much time knitting and the dryer is very hard on knits.
> 
> ...


Amy, You have done a good job addressing the original post. I have been knitting for close to 50 years and I started with acrylic yarns. After I began felting hats, (I am called the Hixton Hat Lady) I have fallen in love with wool! I still use some acrylic yarns especially for baby items. Both have their place, IMHO, but I do love the natural fibers! I am always looking for the sale which makes them affordable for me.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> IMHO I've used Red Heart Super Saver often because it was easily available, right color, well priced, no itch. I also have a stash and for quite some time Super Saver was harsh but the older Super Saver I had was softer. There was quite a bit of chatter on the board about it. It would seem there were some changes in the manufacturing process. I've felt skeins of it more recently that feel softer again. Some knitters here love the Super Soft. I did, bought a lot of it, found it pilled bad and gave it with whoever liked it. I won't buy it again. Considering my time and effort to knit something I expect it to last and look good for a while besides I don't have room or patience to block a garment each time it needs laundering.
> Back to your sweater feeling stiff--I'm knitting a prayer shawl from another brand worsted weight acrylic yarn (non allergic, easy care) and after about 18 inches I frogged it all because it was rather heavy and stiff and didn't drape softly. I was using the needle size the label recommended and changed to several sizes larger, made pattern adjustments and I am satisfied with the look and feel. The stitches aren't so loose they will snag easy. Larger needles might be the solution next time you knit a sweater with acrylic yarn. If you want to make a larger size and the pattern has multiple sizes check your gauge to see whether the smaller directions and larger needle make the size you want. Knitters are crafty!
> I'm not big on blocking machine washable acrylic projects (well aware some knitters feel a need to) but a few things needed tweaking (and I know an iron will melt acrylic) so I wet a hand towel and used it as a press cloth and steamed it, patted it, and left it to dry. It works, no damage. Yes, I made a swatch and checked the iron temp first!


yay!


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I use acrylic yarns for most of knitting with good results. I will not buy wool because I will not take the time to hand wash and block. I have some lovely sweaters received as gifts still in the box because I don't want to deal with the care required. 
On the other hand, I have knitted many sweaters in Wool Ease and acrylic yarns that I can just throw in the washer and these get worn. I have Red Heart brand yarns (Super Saver) that have different stiffness due to the dye used. I find that the yarns do soften up a lot with washing and look much better for it. I do not chose to buy the more expensive natural yarns and that is my choice. Knitting is the subject here and I am amazed at the wonderful advice found here and hope that can continue.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Perfect example of one member's experience and thoughts and ideas! Bravo - thanking you!


No problem!  
I really & truly hate Red Heart Super Saver yarn... but other people love it. I will never buy it again & gave away what was left of the one skein I did buy... and there were happy knitters willing to take that skein I hated so much. 
I have had good luck with a variety of other yarns. I will use pretty much anything I can budget in or otherwise justify. If it's an item that will get a lot of wear, tear, and washing (hopefully), then I tend to turn to things which are made of more durable & washable fibers - acrylic, cotton, some wools (but I have to be careful), etc. More delicate items... well, I made a garter out of KnitPicks' Shadow Tonal yarn (which has a decent price for merino wool, and isn't too bad on some of us who have sensitivities to wool). I turned to KnitPicks' really awesome cotton blends... their Comfy line, actually, for my mom's shawl. Incredible yarn to work with... great feel, nice drape, etc. It's slightly pricey if you need a lot of it, but still not that bad.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have never used Red Heart, but HAVE tried a 100% acrylic yarn.... it was the squeaking that I cannot stand. It is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me... I just can't do it. Blends are much better, but I have heard many people CAN knit with them. My mouth is puckering right now just thinking about it.


I have used Red Heart...and knit some very nice sweaters that are soft and comfortable. No squeaks when knitting either. Acrylic sweaters do not make me sweat. But I would not try acrylic for socks since store bought acrylic makes my feet sweat like crazy.
Today, I am into knitting socks...two at a time, toe up. I always use either 100% wool or a wool blend...although sometimes I will use 100% bamboo...in fine weight on size 1.5 or 2 needles.
Jane


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This seems to have turned into a debate about fibers.

Let's look at this.

Benefits of acrylic yarns:
inexpensive
easy care
is NOT a known allergen

On the other hand:
you can find natural fibers at the same price by shopping carefully.

there are a great many "easy care", natural fiber yarns available

while there are people with true wool allergies, it really is NOT that common. Though even with a true wool allergy there are many other natural fibers that can be used.

Acrylic is the most dangerous fiber you can put on an infant or child due to how it reacts to fire. A home fire starts every 7 seconds in the United States. Infants and children are the most common victims of severe burns.

Using fabric softener on acrylic yarns is a waste of fabric softener, acrylics (aka petrochemicals/plastics) cannot absorb the fabric softener, in fact they will shed/reject them. Amy compares them to Tupperware and this is an excellent comparison. Think of a Tupperware Jello/Aspic mold. You prepare the recipe, chill it until it "sets" then dump it out the mold...but the mold does NOT absorb the jello/aspic.

Acrylics offer no "warmth" whatsoever. Look at what people who ski, snowshoe and participate in winter sports wear...on their feet (one of the body's most vulnerable places for frostbite)..they wear wool socks!

On the opposite side, acrylics can be terribly hot in warm climates. They trap perspiration rather than wicking it away like natural fibers do.

Our Armed Forces service members wear uniforms that are made from natural fibers, for safety purposes yet they aren't being "hand washed" or laid flat to dry. 

The "drape" of a garment is also important. Acrylics do soften up after washing and more use but they also tend to pill and some look "shabby" quite quickly.

Mother earth has a limited amount of oil..we have to look into alternative energy sources and there will come a day when crude oil isn't going to be available to make yarn from.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

soc said:


> Here again is the discussion about Homespun.
> 
> I made hoodies for my kids and their friends at college. Used a pattern for worsted weight wool, needle one size larger. The things looked great, go in the wash and dryer. Are 8 years old now, and still look like the day I made them. I never heard any squeaking and neither did my hypersensitive DH.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice to find what works best for you.

I too use Homespun all the time with no problems. I made hooded sweaters out of Homespun for me and my DH when I first began to knit over 20 years ago. They wash and wear well, have held their shape and are warm, soft and comfortable. I also make queen sized afghans out of it for gifts and I plan to try a few simple shawls.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

The question of acrylic vs. natural fibers comes up all the time. Those of us who prefer natural fibers do NOT look down on those who prefer acrylic. It is a matter of personal taste much more than cost. I rarely use 100% acrylics because I personally don't care for knitting with them or the look and feel--though for some items like toys, placemats, afghans and things that need constant washing,and acrylic is very useful. But I doubt I personally would make a wearable item from it. There is a reason the 100% acrylics are cheaper--they are easier for manufacturers to process rapidly, cheaply and in large quantities--so obviously there will be a difference in the quality of their finished product. It will be hard to find anything less expensive than Red Heart, but it doesn't hurt to try to find something somewhat comparable in cost. I think you might enjoy the process of knitting a lot more with a lovely yarn. If that is the price point you feel comfortable with, there are some very nice and affordable wool/acrylic mixes such as Plymouth Encore or Lion Brand WoolEase that might work nicely for you and they come in multitudes of color and aren't too much more expensive--the difference is the cost per skein. You will get less of the better quality yarns so you have to purchase more. If your pocketbook can stand that, Joanns and Michaels carry Patons and Bernat--both have a nice 100% wool and some bamboos and other nice fibers. They are good workhorse yarns that will give you a very nice outcome. And don't discount the higher priced yarns. Check out the on-line suppliers--they run sales all the time and sometimes eliminate the shipping fee. Knit Picks has some lovely yarns that are well priced. I have purchased yarns in the $10-$20 a skein price range for around $5-$8 from Webs or Royal Yarn or Yarnmarket. Try making something small from one or two skeins of a nice yarn and see what you think.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

courier770: Thank you for an educated and intelligent posting. You are obviously someone who works with natural fibers and have the experience and knowledge to present the very good reasons for their use and the "awful truths" about acrylic petro-crap. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:shock: :shock: 
It seems that every topic started that is only asking for information on other yarns always turns into this nasty debate of what acrylics yarn is/isn't.
I am so very sorry that others who read this type of query post, also wanting that type of info, is not getting it (or little) because of this type of judgmental attitudes.
I hope the original poster has received enough information to go forward in her quest.
Though I myself was able to find another name yarn to check out -- yes acrylic.

I for one, enjoy working with acrylics (many brands not just RH)...and I do not have to explain to anyone why I choose to use it.

BTW-- I can wear cotton or nylon socks in my winter boots because I have insulated boots.
They have improved the winter footwear industry.
My acrylic afghans/ponchos/shawls/sweaters/hats/mittens/scarves/slippers/legwarmers, etc are indeed warm.
Maybe not as warm as pure wools (which I can not use), but it certainly is warm for me.

Courier Quote -- while there are people with true wool allergies, it really is *NOT* that common. -- End Quote.
I would like to see *world* statistics for that statement.
I am a rare breed you all. Yah!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I only buy what I know...give me some names of natural fibers so I can try them... must be washable..


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> This seems to have turned into a debate about fibers.
> 
> Mother earth has a limited amount of oil..we have to look into alternative energy sources and there will come a day when crude oil isn't going to be available to make yarn from.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


I whole heartedly agree with you, especially your last statement, so we may as well include polymers in the mix of synthetic fibers (think Styrofoam, fiberglass, and latex) used to coat natural fibers to render them washable and resistant to shrinkage. Do you really want to wear such unnatural chemicals on your body? How about your feet? Because that is what is between you and natural fibers when you use washable wool. Unless you are devout vegan or paleolithic, synthetics in all forms will always be a part of our lives. Where does an individual draw the line as to how much "crap" they are willing to allow into their lives? Moral conviction? Convenience? (just posing a question - not a criticism)


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :shock: :shock:
> It seems that every topic started that is only asking for information on other yarns always turns into this nasty debate of what acrylics yarn is/isn't.
> I am so very sorry that others who read this type of query post, also wanting that type of info, is not getting it (or little) because of this type of judgmental attitudes.
> I hope the original poster has received enough information to go forward in her quest.
> ...


 If I knew how to post a thumbs up emoticon I would!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It isn't a nasty debate. It is a debate among people with different tastes. I think it is quite informative, myself. Some washable natural fibers are cotton, linen, washable wools, bamboo, some silks and blends made from any of these. I'm sure there are more. They might take a bit more effort in blocking and reblocking, but it is worth it. Even some natural fibers blended with acrylic are quite nice. Some brands I like--Cascade 220 superwash, Classic Elite Cotton Classic (gorgeous sheen, easy to wash, lovely to knit with) Cascade Ultra Pima, Sirdar makes a nice blend. Lion Brand, Bernat and Patons make some very affordable natural fiber yarns. Nothing will give you the same yardage for the same low price point as Red Heart, but with careful shopping you can score some great prices for lovely yarns. Watch for sales and coupons for the Joann and Michaels yarns, and look for end of season sales from your local shops and on-line stores.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

When you say "washable" I assume you mean machine washable. Super wash wools are machine washable, knitpick's carries several at reasonable pricing. Other fibers to look into: Bamboo, corn, sugar, soy, banana, hemp, Bison (though it is pricey).

You can go to the yarn.com website and search yarns by fiber content.

As to "wool allergy"...all you have to do is google that and you'll find a plethora of information. Yes there are people who are undeniably allergic to wool, though usually the allergen is actually the lanolin in wool.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh dear. I didn't want to get into a discussion about the morality of yarn fibers. Where one draws the line is where that one is comfortable with, ethically speaking. My interest in what yarn I use is more about how I want my finished product to look and feel, and how much I enjoy the process of running that yarn through my fingers. Trying to eliminate chemicals from my life entirely is not where I'm at. I don't seek out organic, I eat meat now and then..I just try to be sensible in my use of things. But total avoidance--no way. I don't have that much time in my life to spend avoiding. I am more about embracing. This is my personal thought and I don't want to start an argument with anyone over it. Live and let live and pick your battles. This one is not mine.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want to get into a discussion about the morality of yarn fibers. Where one draws the line is where that one is comfortable with, ethically speaking. My interest in what yarn I use is more about how I want my finished product to look and feel, and how much I enjoy the process of running that yarn through my fingers. Trying to eliminate chemicals from my life entirely is not where I'm at. I don't seek out organic, I eat meat now and then..I just try to be sensible in my use of things. But total avoidance--no way. I don't have that much time in my life to spend avoiding. I am more about embracing. This is my personal thought and I don't want to start an argument with anyone over it. Live and let live and pick your battles. This one is not mine.


 :thumbup: I wholeheartedly agree. :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want to get into a discussion about the morality of yarn fibers. Where one draws the line is where that one is comfortable with, ethically speaking. My interest in what yarn I use is more about how I want my finished product to look and feel, and how much I enjoy the process of running that yarn through my fingers. Trying to eliminate chemicals from my life entirely is not where I'm at. I don't seek out organic, I eat meat now and then..I just try to be sensible in my use of things. But total avoidance--no way. I don't have that much time in my life to spend avoiding. I am more about embracing. This is my personal thought and I don't want to start an argument with anyone over it. Live and let live and pick your battles. This one is not mine.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I am enjoying my freedom of choice.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Oh dear. I didn't want to get into a discussion about the morality of yarn fibers. Where one draws the line is where that one is comfortable with, ethically speaking. My interest in what yarn I use is more about how I want my finished product to look and feel, and how much I enjoy the process of running that yarn through my fingers. Trying to eliminate chemicals from my life entirely is not where I'm at. I don't seek out organic, I eat meat now and then..I just try to be sensible in my use of things. But total avoidance--no way. I don't have that much time in my life to spend avoiding. I am more about embracing. This is my personal thought and I don't want to start an argument with anyone over it. Live and let live and pick your battles. This one is not mine.


Amen. It all comes down to what is best for you personally. I may not agree with other people's choices in life, but who am I to say what is best for someone else?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have found that different colors of RHSS can have very different levels of softness. I used to use it all the time - it was the only yarn available in my area when I was younger - and I learned to feel each color to see if I would like it after the item was knitted or crocheted. Washing usually does soften it, as does fabric softener. Some colors seem to stay stiffer than others, but I have found all improve with washing and wearing. On "killing" the yarn - I have patterns for knitted doll clothes that require you to do just that to make the item drape more softly. I don't know that I would do it to a human clothing item, but if you aren't going to wear it the way it is after it is washed, it might be worth a try. Just keep the iron above the fabric and use steam, not direct heat, to do the work. 

"Plastics" are not all the same. There is not one basic recipe and your laptop, your tupperware, and your yarn all get made from the same stuff. It may all start out as oil, but after that each process is different.

And I beg to differ -with all due respect - telling someone to use a different yarn next time does not address their problem right now. I am soooo tired of this topic of which fiber is best. Not everyone has access to stores that carry a variety of fibers. Not everyone has the $$ to buy nice wool, and cheap wool can be nastier than cheap acrylic. Not everyone even likes the feel of wool. Yes, there are alpacas and merinos - just like there are BMWs and Cadillacs. But not everyone has a dealer in town or the money to buy one. Everyone seems to understand the car concept without a problem, so why can't some people here understand buying yarn is the same basic thing?

If I posted a photo of my new Ford car and said I like it, but I am having a problem with the steering wheel, would anyone tell me, well, you should have bought the Buick, or the BMW? No, you'd say - how about a cover for it, or maybe you should clean it with spray cleaner, or whatever. 

And plenty of the parts in those cars are made from oil - including that steering wheel. So all of you who want to rant about acrylic fiber being made from petroleums should sell your cars, and your plastic laptops, and your plastic sole sneakers. And so on. 

Enough already.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Courier Quote -- while there are people with true wool allergies, it really is *NOT* that common. -- End Quote.
> I would like to see *world* statistics for that statement.
> I am a rare breed you all. Yah!!





courier770 said:


> As to "wool allergy"...all you have to do is google that and you'll find a plethora of information. Yes there are people who are undeniably allergic to wool, though usually the allergen is actually the lanolin in wool.


Why should I be the one to have to google the information? You are the one making the claim. 
Scarey that you have access to everyone's medical records.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Red Heart Super Saver yarn is 100% acrylic. Acrylic is another word for plastic. I have never used this yarn, but have heard that it softens when washed.... Even THEN, you will still be wearing a plastic sweater. Acrylic yarns also do not breathe, so I wouldn't recommend them for garments.
> 
> I would recommend that for your next sweater you try a natural fiber such as wool, cotton, alpaca or other natural fiber. Even a natural fiber blended with a small amount of acrylic will be an improvement in softness and comfort for a sweater.
> 
> There are so many types of washable wools, mercerized cottons and many other "easy care" natural fibers to choose from that will make a nice soft sweater.... Try one!


That is an excellent recommendation, and I wished someone had recommended that to me years ago. I learned to knit & crochet with acrylic, and that was really all that has been readily available in my area (before Internet). The difference between acrylic and natural fibers is huge. Personally, I would rather make 1 garment from wool/alpaca/silk from money I saved up than make 10 garments from acrylic. Not that I would have to do that - especially with sites like Elann.com. You can get a skein of luscious fiber for about the same cost as a skein of plastic acrylic from Walmart. Acrylic has its uses, and those uses are completely up to the artist. And, if someone gifted me an acrylic hand knit sweater, I would cherish it. But AmyKnits did the OP a big favor by recommending she try natural fibers.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It has been my experience that high-end yarns can and do sometimes disappoint and more reasonably priced yarns can do the job very nicely, and vice versa.
BUT the original poster asked how to make her project better. She did NOT request a sermon on other yarns. Sometimes, a yarn will get softer with use. If a project feels "harsh", I may launder it and use a little vinegar in the rinse water [which may also help with color "bleeding"].
I have also found that certain colors of a brand [and not only Red heart by any means] feel softer than certain others.
A tightly-knit project will feel stiffer than a more loosely knitted one, so if your project feels "stiff" it may be that you have knitted tightly [maybe even using the yarn/needle combi the pattern called for].
There are many reasons that a knitter may feel unsatisfied with a project that have absolutely NOTHING to do with the Brand [and price] of the yarn.

btw---I STILL HAVE the first sweater I knit for my now 50 year old daughter and although it is worn and not-expertly patched, it is still the same pink varigated tweed. 
I use "Good Ole Red Heart" just as I have for years, and I have yet to hear it "squeak" when knitted or crocheted.
I also never found it painful to work with.
If you can afford pricey yarns, by all means go for it.
If not, buy what you can afford and use it [including Red Heart], creating with pride in your skill and accomplishments.
IMHO, people who can afford pricey yarns and a HUGE stash should keep their big mouths shut about those of us who can't or don't and let us enjoy our crafting without the snide remarks. 
Yes, I KNOW I'm being CURT!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you barbdepayne for other recomendations


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Where I've gotten the squeaking has been with Lion Brand Homespun. That's a yarn I definitely do not enjoy using. The texture is really unpleasant, at least to my hands, and it shreds.
> 
> Hazel


I totlly agree on the Homespun yarn. I swore never to use it again. But my friend asked me to make her something and she bought the Homespun. I don't really mind the feel of it while knitting, but it still shreds very easily. I have heard other people say they love it though, so again it's a person to person choice. It is pretty soft though if the poster wants to try it.
Sue


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

9sueseiber said:


> I totlly agree on the Homespun yarn. I swore never to use it again. But my friend asked me to make her something and she bought the Homespun. I don't really mind the feel of it while knitting, but it still shreds very easily. I have heard other people say they love it though, so again it's a person to person choice. It is pretty soft though if the poster wants to try it.
> Sue


Me too and I would just caution anyone who is considering it. About 5 years ago I bought some to make a lapghan for my mom. The clerk recommended it and said all the local women doing charity knitting loved it. I don't recall having a problem knitting with it but imho it washes terrible. After one washing it looked 20 years old. Again just my opinion.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Let's not start this argument. She said she cannot afford many of the natural fibers.
> 
> I use acrylic all the time in my charity knitting. The people we knit for do not have the means to "handle with care" garments of natural fibers. Acrylic sweaters are sold in every retail store. And they are warm.


I don't think we're starting an argument. There are some excellent acrylics that are reasonably priced. I believe that someone mentioned KnitPicks as carrying an excellent acrylic.

Paton's Canadiana is also an excellent acrylic yarn that I've enjoyed using.

As to not being able to afford natural fibers: There are many online sources for natural fibers that have superb prices. Please check out elann.com, Smiley's, Grand River Yarns, Ice Yarns. These are very affordable places to buy yarns. I'm sure that many other folks on KP have other suggestions about where to buy yarn.

Hazel


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

courier770 said:


> This seems to have turned into a debate about fibers.
> 
> Let's look at this.
> 
> ...


Sorry for shortening the quote. I agree with all said, but left what I think is most important.

Anyone who thinks you have to spend more to get natural fiber, or spend $20, obviously has not looked past what they already know.

I prefer natural fibers to knit with and to wear, hands down, but don't have the money for the expensive brands. BUT that doesn't mean I don't knit with natural fiber. I knit MOSTLY with natural and DON'T pay more than acrylic! Even at Michael's or Joann's you can get reasonable prices. I often buy Lion's Wool-Ease, or the Impeccable equivalent, on sale for no more expense than the Vanna's Choice. When I use acrylic yarn, I do use the Vanna's Choice or Caron Simply Soft. The only times I use acrylic is when knitting scarfs and hats for my friends in Phoenix, where it doesn't get too cold, and for some things around the house. It isn't warm enough to wear, even for my Yorkie dog (I tried it), where I live in northern Nevada. I must use something washable for dog clothes, so I use Wool-Ease or another washable wool. My daughter and grandkids are fine with the washable wool and blends.

Personally, I prefer to spend my many knitting hours with something that feels good to knit and that wears well over the years. Anything less is more like a job than a fun hobby. Just my opinion and experience.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

lneighbors3 said:


> Have you washed and dried it yet? Red Heart yarn softens up amazingly when you do that. Use some liquid fabric softener in the washer. Then use a dryer sheet and dry on low heat for about 20 minutes or so. I think you will feel a difference.
> 
> The other main reason that Red Heart will feel stiff is if you knit very tightly. It does not react well to that at all.
> 
> ...


YUP what she said


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Amyknits. I use acrylic yarn all the time and it is not plastic. It wears well and doesn't cost a fortune. Not everyone can afford Wool and Alpaca and all the other very expensive yarns.
> Sue


i agree!! can't use any natural fibers,highly sensitive to them.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i crocheted a big rug using red heart yarn (with 4 strands together). that rug is very sturdy. i'm using red heart soft yarn to knit my cardigan sweater. when i knit socks, i use the natural fibers yarns.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> When you say "washable" I assume you mean machine washable. Super wash wools are machine washable, knitpick's carries several at reasonable pricing. Other fibers to look into: Bamboo, corn, sugar, soy, banana, hemp, Bison (though it is pricey).
> 
> You can go to the yarn.com website and search yarns by fiber content.
> 
> As to "wool allergy"...all you have to do is google that and you'll find a plethora of information. Yes there are people who are undeniably allergic to wool, though usually the allergen is actually the lanolin in wool.


thank you


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

ladies,ladies, each to their own. everyone has a reason for using the fibers they use,just like the needles. if we all used the same everything would look the same,BORING. if we can't say things better without getting narky, we shouldn't be here. it is to help others.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> thank you


yes!! it is the lanolin have to watch out for even hand creams


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

We are not startig arguments here. We are voicing our opinions on the yarns we do or do not like. We are not judging anyone by the yarn they use. We are offering information on other types of yarn someone might want to try if they do not like how their project turned out. We all recognize that many yarns are either not available in all areas, or may be out of one's price range, but looking up alternatives might just lead you to something different that you can afford. We are all knitters and crocheters and should be proud of our creativity and skills, regardless of the yarn we use. So, dsynr, try not to be angry and curt over the comments people are making. It is all done with good intention and getting angry about it does no one any good. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so knit with whatever yarn makes you happy.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree that accessory items used in moderate climates do not need to be knit from natural fibers. So there is a "purpose" for acrylics...and for non garment items, like stuffed animals or decor items.

As to the debate on "wool allergies". I try to educate myself completely when it comes to health issues. That's why I'll use google to get as much information as possible. It surprised me to find that lanolin is generally the "culprit" not the actual wool fiber. 

Steering wheels of vehicles are made of plastic for safety reasons. Years ago they were made of metal and proved to be instrumental in fatal injuries inflicted on drivers in high impact accidents.

Yes I do drive a BMW product but all vehicles, regardless of make/model and price utilize elements that are made from petrochemicals..most notably tires! Passenger vehicles typically have 4 tires on the vehicle and one as a spare, though there are dual wheeled pick ups that use 6 on the vehicle in addition to a spare. One day, hopefully soon, we will be able to manufacture tires without using petroleum products. 

I place value on reducing my "carbon footprint" in every way that I can. Industry is doing the same. Remember when your fast food burger came in a foam carton? Those have nearly been abandoned for a variety of reasons..health being the largest reason. Now your burger comes in either a paper wrapper or a cardboard box...easily recycled!

Knitting and crocheting are ever evolving arts..new tools, new techniques and new fibers. Why don't we try to enjoy them?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I love it when people do alot of sidestepping. :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

9sueseiber said:


> Amyknits. I use acrylic yarn all the time and it is not plastic. It wears well and doesn't cost a fortune. Not everyone can afford Wool and Alpaca and all the other very expensive yarns.
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I would like to use some of those other yarns, but my budget doesn't allow it. So Caron Simply Soft and Red Heart Soft are what I use.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not sure that what I have to say is noteworthy or not, but here goes:

When knitting caps, scarves, etc. for charity (usually homeless shelters) I like to use Wool-Ease because it has some wool in it for warmth, but is machine washable and lots of charities want that feature. Plus, it's affordable.

For lighter weight things, I like Cotton-Ease. I've used this for baby sweaters and baby blankets. Nice feel to it and, again, machine washable. Also very affordable.

I do use acrylic for other various projects such as lapghans for my great nieces and nephews because it will withstand a lot of abuse and is easy to care for. No allergies and it's affordable.

But nicer yarns CAN be affordable--you just have to be on the lookout for them. It's hard for me to get around, so I always check the internet for deals. 

For example, I got some nice Universal Soleil cotton yarn worsted weight--regularly $7.50 per hank for $1.50 each. Even with shipping, the cost was so reasonable. That was from Herrschner's.

I also ordered some Bernat Pipsqueak baby yarn that I needed (or thought I did LOL) from Joann's at 30% off plus free shipping. Very reasonable. 

Right now I'm working on mobius cowls for gifts. I'm using Aloft (a blend of kid mohair and silk) from Knit Picks. One skein makes a small one and 2 skeins makes a larger one. It was $6.99 a skein. Soft! You wouldn't believe it. Knit Picks ships free for orders over $50, so a friend and I order together when we "need" some yarn.

If you like Lion Brand yarns, go to their website and check out their clearance yarns. They're 50% off in packs of 3 and their shipping rates are okay. 

I have to watch my budget because I'm on a fixed income and haven't won the lottery yet! LOL. (Actually, I've never even bought a ticket.) 

So you have to: (a) be resourceful, (b) know who you are knitting things for and what their requirements are and (c) be aware of allergies--I have a wool allergy but some yarns are worse than others. It may have something to do with how it's processed.

Happy knitting/crocheting all you fine KPers! I always learn things from you and enjoy the forum so much. Next time I'll try to not be so wordy.  :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I have never used Red Heart, but HAVE tried a 100% acrylic yarn.... it was the squeaking that I cannot stand. It is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me... I just can't do it. Blends are much better, but I have heard many people CAN knit with them. My mouth is puckering right now just thinking about it.


I have never heard a squeak from my acrylic yarn. Also, if you knit for charity, they request that you use acrylic yarn.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

darowil said:


> I am not hard of hearing- had my ears tested recently! and I have never heard squeaking either.
> As I long as I feel comfortable in what I wear I am happy to wear plastic!
> Please each of us should be able to knit with what we want without being made to feel that it is wrong.
> There is nothing wrong with only knitting with wool or other natural fibers- but Amy you sound like you are telling the rest of us off for what we choose to knit with. If I have missunderstood you then I apologise. Maybe you were making a recommendation rather than telling us what we should be using, which is how I read your posting.


I'm sorry to say that I read your posting the same way Amy.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

No one is "sidestepping" here. This is a forum where opinions and information is exchanged. If you don't like the opinion or the information you are free to ignore it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> I have never heard a squeak from my acrylic yarn. Also, if you knit for charity, they request that you use acrylic yarn.


Yup, same here.

The only time I have ever heard "squeaks" come from my acrylics is when my hands get sweaty, then the yarn and needles get a bit of perspiration on them.
Though I have just happened to think....way back in the days of me learning the craft, it did squeak...found out it was because I was knitting too tightly.
Learned to even out my tension and the squeaks stopped.
Now it is just a seldom reminder to wash my hands and take a break.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I do not use Red Heart Super Saver because I find it too rough to work with. It actually made the skin on my hands sore from running through my hand. I now think of Super Saver as a craft yarn not knitting (it works very well for tying up my tomato plants). I have used and been pleased with Red Heard Soft though. Mostly, I use Caron Simply Soft for the colors. I also use Wool Ease occasionally if I am knitting for myself and not charity and if I can find it in a color I like.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone has to justify what they knit with whether natural fibers or acrylics. 
There are some natural fibers I wouldn't bother with like spun dog hair for example. There are also some all wool yarns that are scratchy and quite nasty. I have a bag full of Mission falls wool that I just gave up on as I don't like how it feels in my hands . I also don't care much for most of the Noro yarns. And as much as I adore working with Malabrigo yarns, I just don't not like the tonal thing - I prefer consistent and flat colors then use my own artistry to create depth and texture. 
I have noticed that there is some yarn snobbery amongst knitters and I don't get it. It's yarn for cripes sake! :}


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think snobbery is the correct term. People have preferences which can be based on economics, availability, health issues, environmental/labor concerns and even animal rights concerns. Those things don't equate to snobbery but are simply the variety of concerns that people have.

My concerns are probably not the same as yours.

Not all groups that accept charity items want acrylics. This became a huge issue in regard to Helmet Liners that US Armed forces requested be knitted ONLY in 100% wool. I know of a NICU that will only accept items knitted or crocheted in cotton..it depends on the group accepting the items and the purpose of the items. 

I know of a homeless, help group with very strict guidelines on what they will and will not accept.

My late cousin was involved with a group that provided socks for children in the Ukraine..they preferred socks knit from machine washable wools or store bought socks that could be easily laundered but still provided warmth to the wearer..they would NOT accept socks knit from acrylics.

If you search around you can find a group to accept what you can give them.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Right on, Mochamarie. Well said.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I understand where Amyknits is coming from. I admit to being a fiber snob and cannot stand most red heart yarns...well, the super saver. I do use acrylic blends for gift giving if I know the recipient will not care for it properly. Otherwise, I use all kinds of fiber spun up into yarn by yours truly.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I so admire (and admit to being jealous) of you spinners who can do your own yarns. I have several friends who spin and they have the most gorgeous yarns. Our area--actually our whole state--is filled with many sheep and alpaca farms and with people who grow their yarn right from the animal. We also have tons of independent dyers. The fiber fairs are so great cause you get to buy from people who do the work themselves, and that is quite special. We also have about 12 really nice yarn shops within a 10-15 mile radius along with strategically placed Joanns and Michaels. So we are blessed to have a plentiful supply of whatever yarn anyone might want.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Before you feel too much envy towards we spinners...look into what the equipment costs. I gasped at the price of my first wheel, now I have two. While I live in the heart of sheep and Alpaca ranches...processing raw fleece requires more equipment and tools.

Due to space limitations I only work with roving..but that is not free, you still have to purchase it.

The amount of work that goes into producing a couple hundred yards of yarn, is nothing to "sneeze" at.

I've learned many things since getting involved in spinning..certainly much more about the sources of fiber, how labor intensive it is to produce yarn, the importance of working WITH yarn instead of against it and respect for our sources of natural fibers.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello again. Can someone answer my question about whether you use soap as well as fabric softener when washing finished garments?


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> .................
> 
> Due to space limitations I only work with roving..but that is not free, you still have to purchase it.
> 
> ......................


When we lived in Atlanta, the zoo there had a sign-up sheet to receive the fleeces when they sheared in the spring. They gave them away for free. Wouldn't you know that by the time my name came up we were living in Raleigh, NC???

Might be worth checking with your local zoo - especially if they have a petting zoo.

Lynne


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Also, I don't know who asked about detergent in the wash along with the fabric softener for acrylic.....

but, yes, I did put a tiny bit of liquid detergent in there. I also forgot to mention that I did it on the shortest wash cycle on my machine.

I have an afghan that I crocheted for myself at least 15 years ago from all RHSS yarn. It has 5 solid colors and the Fiesta variegated in it. It has been washed and dried countless times, and is so VERY soft and comfy. Same with my husbands afghan. Very cuddly and warm.

And, the colors are still as true as the day I finished them.
Lynne


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Raw fleece requires processing, something I'm NOT in the position to do, due to space limitations.

Using fabric softener on acrylics is a waste of time and fabric softener. Acrylic yarns are petrochemical based, they cannot absorb softener, rather they will repel them. Simply washing acrylic yarn garments will soften them as will wearing them.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I know many people are religious about using special yarn care soaps, but I find that just about anything works. I have used shampoo, shampoo and conditioner, antibacterial hand soap, liquid hand soap, laundry detergent and whatever else is handy when I wash and block. I know many of you out there are cringing in horror but I have never had a bad experience with anything from the cheapest to the finest yarns. Obviously, I use very small amounts--I don't even use enough to get any bubbles cause then you have to spend alot of time rinsing and handling the fabric which can cause it to get misshapen. I wash, squeeze, put the blob of wet sweater or whatever it is into a towel. Roll it up and step on it several times (on a tile or linoleum floor--not wood!) and then unroll and lay out gently to measurements and block it. As long as you don't try to shape it before you do the rolling/stepping process, you will get most of the excess water out without too much stretching. Then when you lay it out to block you won't be handling a mass of soaking wet yarn. I learned this finishing technique from a speaker at our knit guild who makes lacy shawls from delicate fabrics. If she can do it, so can I. Works like a charm and dries so much quicker. I do this with everything I make, cause after yarn is handled in a store, and then is handled by me for days and weeks on end, it needs a nice little bath so it can start life clean. And with many fabrics, that bath part is what makes the yarn fulfill it's potential for loveliness.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> I know many people are religious about using special yarn care soaps, but I find that just about anything works.


I would think that there would be differences in water from place to place that would have an impact on any results. For me, if the user is satisfied with the results, that's all that's important.

A friend of mine once received a beautiful hand-knit sweater as a gift from her husband who had it designed especially for her. The sweater yarn was rayon and she threw it in the washer without asking for laundry instructions, her husband had neglected to ask the knitter, and the knitter never offered the information to the husband. It was very sad.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've learned that one can NEVER go wrong with gentle shampoo. Detergents tend to strip wool of the natural lanolin. When you have stripped all the lanolin out of wool it becomes "fragile"...very much like gray hair! 

It will break and it becomes like fine china...very, very fragile. ON the other hand it doesn't take much to protect these fine fibers. I like wool shampoo but baby shampoo is pretty available and low cost. You can find "generic" baby shampoo at just about every drug store chain. It's pretty good "stuff" too. For all intents and purposes..I'm a "truck driver"...baby shampoo gets the grease and oil off my hands, without drying t hem out.


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Red Heart Super Saver yarn is 100% acrylic. Acrylic is another word for plastic. I have never used this yarn, but have heard that it softens when washed.... Even THEN, you will still be wearing a plastic sweater. Acrylic yarns also do not breathe, so I wouldn't recommend them for garments.
> 
> I would recommend that for your next sweater you try a natural fiber such as wool, cotton, alpaca or other natural fiber. Even a natural fiber blended with a small amount of acrylic will be an improvement in softness and comfort for a sweater.
> 
> There are so many types of washable wools, mercerized cottons and many other "easy care" natural fibers to choose from that will make a nice soft sweater.... Try one!


Well, I use acrylic most of time. I am not able to wear any animal fiber. I am grateful that acrylic exists!!

Yvonne


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Willie 1919 said:


> Well, I use acrylic most of time. I am not able to wear any animal fiber. I am grateful that acrylic exists!!
> 
> Yvonne


I am curious... I am NOT calling you a liar. I have many and very severe allergies. I carry an epi pen everywhere I go. I get tested every year because I get older, I am acquiring MORE allergies.

I have lots of "sensitivities" to many yarns. When I am tested, I do NOT show a wool allergy. However, my Doctor has told me that you can have a sensitivity to wool without being allergic. Furthermore, I have learned that sometimes it is not the wool or animal fibers that we react to, but to the dyes that are added to the fibers in the manufacturing process. In addition, chemicals are used in the production of many fibers which can cause allergic reactions. It is impossible for many people (including me) to know what is REALLY bothering them.

I understand that lanolin is also an allergen to most people. Alpaca is known to be hypoallergenic because it does not contain lanolin. I can wear bamboo, cottons, linen, alpaca, and many other natural fibers besides wool. Also, I have found that "superwash wools" are coated with a material that renders them washable... this coating provides a barrier between me and the wool or lanolin.

I am just wondering.... When you are tested by your doctor and deemed allergic to wool, are you also tested for lanolin and/or dyes. Again, curiosity... NOT arguing.

What are your symptoms when you work with animal fibers?

My only SEVERE animal allergy is Angora.... I have to warn my friends not to wear Angora around me every year when winter rolls around. If I come into direct contact (touching angora) my throat will begin to itch and swell.... if I don't get treatment soon, my face will also swell and my throat closes and it gets difficult to breathe. Is THIS what you describe as a wool allergy... the swelling and difficulty breathing?

My testing at the doctor's office shows that I AM allergic to dogs... however, I choose to own two BIG dogs. Yes, my nose runs and itches.. I sneeze when they sit on my lap, but I personally don't consider this an allergy, just a nuisance..... contrary to my throat closing up.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I too carry an eppipen where ever I go and have never heard of anyone being allergic to every animal fiber. Have you actually been tested? Use of an eppi pen requires immediate treatment by emergency health professionals. I'd like to hear more about this.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

You are right. Without testing, it would be very difficult to know if one is truly allergic or just sensitive--and to exactly what was causing it. I am severely allergic to crab--so the doctor says I should not ever eat any shellfish. I am severely allergic to penicillen. These two items have caused rash, swelling, hives and a severe form of having my throat close up--called anaphalactic shock. Recently I developed a very bad case of hives from a new blood pressure medication, but did not have the more dangerous symptoms, thank goodness. While not actually allegic, I have chemical sensitivities to MSG, sulfites in wine, and some other foods. They make me nauseated, give me migraines but no actual allergic reactions. I was tested for these because of my extreme reaction but they were not allergies in the true sense of the word.
I suspect many people have sensitivities to wool or lanolin or other fibers that are annoying but not actual allergies. And others have actual allergies. Without testing it is hard to know but regardless of which it is, it is miserable. When I had the reaction to the medication, the doctorr told me that once your body starts throwing off histamines, even just your clothing rubbing on your skin can start a new rash area, as can scratching other areas of your body. Took 6 days of prednisone and several prescription meds to calm the hives down. I was a groggy, sleepy, itchy mess!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't believe any of us are calling anyone a "liar"but allergies are odd...fey even. I'm fatally allergic to coconut....and thought it might be a "nut family" allergy...I'm told t his is not the case Coconuts are not actually a part of the "nut" family...nuts..who knows!

A wool allergy can be an allergy to the wool fiber but generally is an allergy to lanolin...like that makes any difference! 

My late sister claimed a "wool allergy" late in life..we both went to Catholic school and wore wool uniforms..lived through the 60's when mohair/wool blend sweaters were he rage ...what she really was allergic to was spending more than $3.00 for a skein of yarn..."cheapskate allergy" was her problem. I suspect t his is a common allergy.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I too carry an eppipen where ever I go and have never heard of anyone being allergic to every animal fiber. Have you actually been tested? Use of an eppi pen requires immediate treatment by emergency health professionals. I'd like to hear more about this.


Me too.... I always wonder when people say that they are allergic to wool..... MY doctor doesn't even routinely test FOR wool allergies. Every year my son and I go for our annual prick test. There is a series of prick tests. She dips a dozen needles each in it's own "allergen" and then pricks us.... about 25 pricks on each arm.... then we sit and wait. After 20 minutes, she checks the pricks to see which get a reaction.

Then, she gives us MORE pricks. This test is repeated about four times for a total of about 100 pricks which each represent a possible allergen. Wool is NOT even included on the routine tests..... I mention that I am a knitter and she STILL hasn't mentioned testing me for wool... isn't that strange?

I KNOW that wool is itchy to people.... many people... I just don't know what happens when someone is allergic.

You can see from the photo.... right side of the photo is my forearm.... there are raised bumps that you can see are red. I have only been knitting for two years, but my forearms are ALREADY scarred from the repetitive tissue trauma. The "crease" in my arm is pretty raw and then at the left of the photo, (my upper arm) there are no welts or bumps, but it is red and swollen.... probably less severe than my forearm that comes into contact with the wool. My right hand, which does the knitting (I am right handed) is always less rashy, itchy and swollen.. which makes sense.

I still wear wool sweaters, I just wear a top underneath. I also don't consider this an allergy.

I find a lot of people don't really understand the purpose of an epi pen. It is a quick, temporary aide to help your reaction to allow you time to get to the ER. My BFF was having a fit a few years ago when I got stung by a Hornet (most people are NOT allergic to bee stings, but more often hornets, btw). I gave myself a shot and asked her to take me to urgent care.... she couldn't understand WHY I needed to seek medical help... I HAD a shot! LOL

I guess this should be a topic unto itself!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I need to do more research on the subject. Just don't try to take my wool away from me because it is causing scars on my arms!!!!!! LOL

My late sister claimed a "wool allergy" late in life..we both went to Catholic school and wore wool uniforms..lived through the 60's when mohair/wool blend sweaters were he rage ...what she really was allergic to was spending more than $3.00 for a skein of yarn..."cheapskate allergy" was her problem. I suspect t his is a common allergy.[/quote]

LOLOLOL I agree!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The use of an eppi pen requires follow up with an ER visit. This is a serious medication...it epinephrine, a highly controlled substance. Used incorrectly it can result in serious consequences...like fatalities.

A young girl in the area I live in recently lost her life..she had a fatal peanut allergy. At a late night celebration she grabbed a "rice crispy treat"..it was dark and she coulnd't see t hat the treat had been frosted with peanut butter..she died as her family struggled to administer an injection that would save her life...it was futile. She actually spit out the treat as soon as she realized that peanut butter was involved..but it was too late. 
A young girl lost her life, her family would give anything or one more chance to save her. 

We DO need to be careful when it comes to allergens, we do need to take the time to research fibers and we do need to be responsible.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Me too.... I always wonder when people say that they are allergic to wool..... MY doctor doesn't even routinely test FOR wool allergies. Every year my son and I go for our annual prick test. There is a series of prick tests. She dips a dozen needles each in it's own "allergen" and then pricks us.... about 25 pricks on each arm.... then we sit and wait. After 20 minutes, she checks the pricks to see which get a reaction.
> 
> Then, she gives us MORE pricks. This test is repeated about four times for a total of about 100 pricks which each represent a possible allergen. Wool is NOT even included on the routine tests..... I mention that I am a knitter and she STILL hasn't mentioned testing me for wool... isn't that strange?
> 
> ...


http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/penelope---therapy/n12399/


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

It's midnight here. I realize that I have read everyone's posts very carefully instead of eating dinner. So many sides to the fiber question. I appreciate everyone's candor. I, too, have a just-knitted acrylic sweater that's kinda hard and I'll try the washing idea hoping for a softer garment. Thanks all and nighty-night!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

valsa said:


> hi, I knitted a cardigan using red heart super saver as the pattern called for worsted number 4 yarn.The end result was a cardigan which was so stiff as to make it unwearable. is this normal? any suggestions for making a softer cardigan using a similar yarn maybe from any other company. Can anything be done to make this ready cardigan softer?


Hi Valsa, i would block the cardigan first to keep the correct size and shape, then wash in the machine at 30 degrees and use fabric softener. That should make it wearable but make sure you block or wet press it first. I bought some cheap acrylic a few years back that suddenly felt hard and stiff as I was knitting it, I had to stop as it felt so horrible in my fingers. Some cheap wool/yarn is a false bargain. Not worth knitting with or wearing as a garment, but ok for non clothing items.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Me too.... I always wonder when people say that they are allergic to wool..... MY doctor doesn't even routinely test FOR wool allergies. Every year my son and I go for our annual prick test. There is a series of prick tests. She dips a dozen needles each in it's own "allergen" and then pricks us.... about 25 pricks on each arm.... then we sit and wait. After 20 minutes, she checks the pricks to see which get a reaction.
> 
> Then, she gives us MORE pricks. This test is repeated about four times for a total of about 100 pricks which each represent a possible allergen. Wool is NOT even included on the routine tests..... I mention that I am a knitter and she STILL hasn't mentioned testing me for wool... isn't that strange?
> 
> ...


amyknits, i'm amazed that you get these allegy tests. I had those done in UK when I was 10 or 11 and fifty at a time. They are no longer done ( as far as I am aware, but no doubt someone will correct me if i'm wrong) as the chance for anaphylactic shock is too great a risk. I was found to have a high allergy to housedust mite. We were living in an old caravan at the time and the walls were covered in a cloth padding which held the dust mites. It caused me to have asthma from the age of ten until my early 50's. I am now free of it thankfully. In my teenage years my GP gave me a course of injections that built up a resistance to HDMite and proved very effective.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I always use acrylics for toy knitting. I specially use smaller needles to make it tight so the stuffing doesn't show through.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ForgetfulFi said:


> amyknits, i'm amazed that you get these allegy tests. I had those done in UK when I was 10 or 11 and fifty at a time. They are no longer done ( as far as I am aware, but no doubt someone will correct me if i'm wrong) as the chance for anaphylactic shock is too great a risk. I was found to have a high allergy to housedust mite. We were living in an old caravan at the time and the walls were covered in a cloth padding which held the dust mites. It caused me to have asthma from the age of ten until my early 50's. I am now free of it thankfully. In my teenage years my GP gave me a course of injections that built up a resistance to HDMite and proved very effective.


This is interesting, and I know that allergy tests are very rarely done now because of the dangers. In the 70s, when i was at uni, there was some research done, for which they needed people who were allergic to cats AND housedust mites. loads of students lined up in hope (we were paid) and I was hugely confident - and was right. I had about 20 prick tests - in a clinic in case of emergencies. I had enormous reactions to some - tree pollen ( explains why i was sneezing my head off in spring and ok in summer) and - horses! I know very well I need an epipen for bees and hornets, and avoid certain medications. As for wool fibres, angora is a no no i've discovered.

Acrylic? Definitely for everyday baby stuff, especially for busy mums. i don't know Red Heart yarn, but have found plenty of softer yarns this side of the pond. Oh, and charity stuff, too.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Acrylic is great for many things, but cotton could also be substituted if you don't like the feel. Just keep in mind, because of the type of chemicals that make up acrylic fiber, it will melt when it burns, which can cause terrible burn injuries. So for those of you who make baby and charity items from it, do keep that in mind. I know lots of charities require acrylic because it is easy to care for, but I doubt they realize some of the dangers. I realize the risk is probably small, but worth knowing about.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

ForgetfulFi said:


> amyknits, i'm amazed that you get these allegy tests. I had those done in UK when I was 10 or 11 and fifty at a time. They are no longer done ( as far as I am aware, but no doubt someone will correct me if i'm wrong) as the chance for anaphylactic shock is too great a risk. I was found to have a high allergy to housedust mite. We were living in an old caravan at the time and the walls were covered in a cloth padding which held the dust mites. It caused me to have asthma from the age of ten until my early 50's. I am now free of it thankfully. In my teenage years my GP gave me a course of injections that built up a resistance to HDMite and proved very effective.


They still do these. My son had them recently for a question of food allergies.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

valsa said:


> hi, I knitted a cardigan using red heart super saver as the pattern called for worsted number 4 yarn.The end result was a cardigan which was so stiff as to make it unwearable. is this normal? any suggestions for making a softer cardigan using a similar yarn maybe from any other company. Can anything be done to make this ready cardigan softer?


I'm not a fan of that yarn for the same reason... Too stiff and not soft enough.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> We are not startig arguments here. We are voicing our opinions on the yarns we do or do not like. We are not judging anyone by the yarn they use. We are offering information on other types of yarn someone might want to try if they do not like how their project turned out. We all recognize that many yarns are either not available in all areas, or may be out of one's price range, but looking up alternatives might just lead you to something different that you can afford. We are all knitters and crocheters and should be proud of our creativity and skills, regardless of the yarn we use. So, dsynr, try not to be angry and curt over the comments people are making. It is all done with good intention and getting angry about it does no one any good. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so knit with whatever yarn makes you happy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hazel


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> My only SEVERE animal allergy is Angora.... I have to warn my friends not to wear Angora around me every year when winter rolls around. If I come into direct contact (touching angora) my throat will begin to itch and swell.... if I don't get treatment soon, my face will also swell and my throat closes and it gets difficult to breathe. Is THIS what you describe as a wool allergy... the swelling and difficulty breathing?


My mother used to make a lot of baby clothes. Once she got some angora and thought it was so pretty. She made a sweater and bonnet with it (and they were beautiful). She was sneezing and her eyes watered so she thought she was catching a cold. After she stopped working on the angora set, her sneezing etc cleared up. She finally realized that it was the angora yarn that was causing the problem. She unraveled the entire set because she said if it did that to her, imagine what it could do to a helpless baby. She eventually used up the yarn but only as trim that would not be near the face. I got an angora trimmed hat out of it because it didn't seem to bother me. lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

courier770 said:


> I don't believe any of us are calling anyone a "liar"but allergies are odd...fey even. I'm fatally allergic to coconut....and thought it might be a "nut family" allergy...I'm told t his is not the case Coconuts are not actually a part of the "nut" family...nuts..who knows!
> 
> A wool allergy can be an allergy to the wool fiber but generally is an allergy to lanolin...like that makes any difference!
> 
> My late sister claimed a "wool allergy" late in life..we both went to Catholic school and wore wool uniforms..lived through the 60's when mohair/wool blend sweaters were he rage ...what she really was allergic to was spending more than $3.00 for a skein of yarn..."cheapskate allergy" was her problem. I suspect t his is a common allergy.


I don't call that cheapskate allergy, I call it budgetary intolerance. In my case, I simply do not have the money for the yarns I might want, so I use what I can afford. The charities I knit for only want acrylic so, no problem, there are some nice and very soft acrylics available and that is what I use.

I do have my eye on some cashmere but I will have to save some money for it and then wait for a sale. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Acrylic is great for many things, but cotton could also be substituted if you don't like the feel. Just keep in mind, because of the type of chemicals that make up acrylic fiber, it will melt when it burns, which can cause terrible burn injuries. So for those of you who make baby and charity items from it, do keep that in mind. I know lots of charities require acrylic because it is easy to care for, but I doubt they realize some of the dangers. I realize the risk is probably small, but worth knowing about.


I recently began knitting squares for a charity in S Africa. They request acrylic but I saw one note that said "if you do send squares that contain wool, please mark them as they will be set aside for children that are more likely to come in contact with open fire". So they apparently do realize the danger. I plan to make at least some of these squares out of Wool Ease.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

misellen said:


> I do have my eye on some cashmere but I will have to save some money for it and then wait for a sale. LOL


Try Ice Yarns/Yarn Paradise. They have some lovely cashmere blends that are incredibly reasonable in price. Even when you figure in the postage, the prices of the yarns are still very very affordable.

Hazel


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Try Ice Yarns/Yarn Paradise. They have some lovely cashmere blends that are incredibly reasonable in price. Even when you figure in the postage, the prices of the yarns are still very very affordable.
> 
> Hazel


Now, why didn't I think of that? I actually bought some sport weight yarn for a sweater from them not too long ago. Guess what I will be doing this afternoon? (I even have the money for it right now too.  ) I guess I'll blame it on age-related loss of brain cells. :lol:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

misellen said:


> Now, why didn't I think of that? I actually bought some sport weight yarn for a sweater from them not too long ago. Guess what I will be doing this afternoon? (I even have the money for it right now too.  ) I guess I'll blame it on age-related loss of brain cells. :lol:


I run into that all the time: my brain cells are just falling out of my ears. But then I think how much MORE info I'm packing in. Something has to get lost in the transfer. 

Hazel


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I run into that all the time: my brain cells are just falling out of my ears. But then I think how much MORE info I'm packing in. Something has to get lost in the transfer.
> 
> Hazel


Well THANK YOU, Hazel! Now THAT makes perfect sense.... MY brain cells are falling out MY ears! I had no idea what was happening. Giggle, giggle.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

hi,first and foremost let me apologise for this war I started because of a silly question and I think I will wash and condition my cardigan with a softener and hope for the best. From now on it is no no to RHSS yarn . Thanks to each and every one of you. Your knowledge of yarns is amazing.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Well THANK YOU, Hazel! Now THAT makes perfect sense.... MY brain cells are falling out MY ears! I had no idea what was happening. Giggle, giggle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Now I wont worry about it anymore! :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

valsa said:


> hi,first and foremost let me apologise for this war I started because of a silly question and I think I will wash and condition my cardigan with a softener and hope for the best. From now on it is no no to RHSS yarn . Thanks to each and every one of you. Your knowledge of yarns is amazing.


It wasn't a war, just a volatile discussion. We're all friends here so we can withstand a few disagreements, they just add spice to the soup.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

As a nurse who used to spend a lot of time taking medical histories, many people say "allergy" when they have had any type of a negative response to a drug, fabric, substance, whatever. We always were careful to ask what that reaction exactly was, since what most people call "allergies" are not true medical allergies, but side effects. This is important with drugs, since a medication may be needed in an emergency that a person thinks they have an allergy to, when it actually is just unwanted side effects. So it would still be safe for them to take (no risk of anaphylactic shock, for example) if absolutely necessary. Saying, I'm allergic to aspirin, it makes me sick to my stomach, as I've heard people say, doesn't denote an actual allergy. If you absolutely had to take the aspirin (such as a heart attack at home) you could and your medical team would then deal with your upset stomach when the emergency was over. But if you said, I get a rash all over and my throat itches, then it would be a medication that would not be used, because that could be a reaction with severe consequences.

That said - when it comes to something like yarn - who cares what people call their reaction to a fiber like wool? They don't like wearing it or knitting with it. It doesn't matter what label their reaction SHOULD have. It's just words. The bottom line is that if they make a wool item, for example, they will never use it, because it makes them itch, sweat, uncomfortable. It doesn't matter if it is the lanolin, the wool fiber itself, the dye, the chemicals used to process. So except for someone like my poor friend Amy, who has so many potentially life-threatening reactions to so many substances, the actual name of their reaction is of no consequence. Those people who have severe reactions know who they are, because they have to be vigilant. But for anyone else who has a non-threatening reaction, making something from that fiber will never be used, so why bother insisting that it isn't a "true" allergy?

I get nauseous if I eat lamb. My skin gets red and itches like crazy if I wear wool, although I can usually knit with it. Lanolin irritates my skin and usually causes a rash. Do I really care if it is a true allergy, an actual histamine response? Not a bit. I just know that if I want a pet, I probably shouldn't get a sheep. And I am going to avoid sheep products whenever possible. Bottom line. Trying to convince me that I'm not truly allergic, maybe it's the chemicals, what ever, is a waste of your time. I don't care what causes my discomfort, only that I have discomfort.

If you are someone who has reactions of any kind to certain fibers, or would just like to know more about the fibers available to knit with, I recommend "The Yarn Book" by Clara Parkes. http://www.knitpicks.com/books/the-knitters-book-of-yarn.html?gclid=COeeydW_jLkCFS6CQgodzSYA0w&
If you don't want to buy it, check your library or give it a good browse at your local bookstore (tee hee). It might give you some insight into what fibers you could use instead of the offending fiber.

No offense to anyone intended, please.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Vicki! I sent you a PM!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Very good info and very informative. Thanks for clarifying. I agree entirely. It doesn't matter what it is called--if it itches, makes you ill, causes hives, breathing problems, skin rashes or whatever, it is a sign that you should heed and act accordingly. I have chemical insensitivity to things like MSG and sulfites and some other foods. I have allergies to penicillen and shellfish (specifically crab)--anaphylactic shock on both accounts. So far I can wear wool and almost any other fiber with no problems---for which I am incredibly grateful since I tend to be a cold person and I like my woolies!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> As a nurse who used to spend a lot of time taking medical histories, many people say "allergy" when they have had any type of a negative response to a drug, fabric, substance, whatever. We always were careful to ask what that reaction exactly was, since what most people call "allergies" are not true medical allergies, but side effects. This is important with drugs, since a medication may be needed in an emergency that a person thinks they have an allergy to, when it actually is just unwanted side effects. So it would still be safe for them to take (no risk of anaphylactic shock, for example) if absolutely necessary. Saying, I'm allergic to aspirin, it makes me sick to my stomach, as I've heard people say, doesn't denote an actual allergy. If you absolutely had to take the aspirin (such as a heart attack at home) you could and your medical team would then deal with your upset stomach when the emergency was over. But if you said, I get a rash all over and my throat itches, then it would be a medication that would not be used, because that could be a reaction with severe consequences.
> 
> That said - when it comes to something like yarn - who cares what people call their reaction to a fiber like wool? They don't like wearing it or knitting with it. It doesn't matter what label their reaction SHOULD have. It's just words. The bottom line is that if they make a wool item, for example, they will never use it, because it makes them itch, sweat, uncomfortable. It doesn't matter if it is the lanolin, the wool fiber itself, the dye, the chemicals used to process. So except for someone like my poor friend Amy, who has so many potentially life-threatening reactions to so many substances, the actual name of their reaction is of no consequence. Those people who have severe reactions know who they are, because they have to be vigilant. But for anyone else who has a non-threatening reaction, making something from that fiber will never be used, so why bother insisting that it isn't a "true" allergy?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well Put.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

AmyKnits wrote:
Me too.... I always wonder when people say that they are allergic to wool..... MY doctor doesn't even routinely test FOR wool allergies. Every year my son and I go for our annual prick test. There is a series of prick tests. She dips a dozen needles each in it's own "allergen" and then pricks us.... about 25 pricks on each arm.... then we sit and wait. After 20 minutes, she checks the pricks to see which get a reaction.

Then, she gives us MORE pricks. This test is repeated about four times for a total of about 100 pricks which each represent a possible allergen. Wool is NOT even included on the routine tests..... I mention that I am a knitter and she STILL hasn't mentioned testing me for wool... isn't that strange?

I KNOW that wool is itchy to people.... many people... I just don't know what happens when someone is allergic.

You can see from the photo.... right side of the photo is my forearm.... there are raised bumps that you can see are red. I have only been knitting for two years, but my forearms are ALREADY scarred from the repetitive tissue trauma. The "crease" in my arm is pretty raw and then at the left of the photo, (my upper arm) there are no welts or bumps, but it is red and swollen.... probably less severe than my forearm that comes into contact with the wool. My right hand, which does the knitting (I am right handed) is always less rashy, itchy and swollen.. which makes sense.

I still wear wool sweaters, I just wear a top underneath. I also don't consider this an allergy.

I find a lot of people don't really understand the purpose of an epi pen. It is a quick, temporary aide to help your reaction to allow you time to get to the ER. My BFF was having a fit a few years ago when I got stung by a Hornet (most people are NOT allergic to bee stings, but more often hornets, btw). I gave myself a shot and asked her to take me to urgent care.... she couldn't understand WHY I needed to seek medical help... I HAD a shot! LOL

I guess this should be a topic unto itself![/quote]



mopgenorth said:


> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/penelope---therapy/n12399/


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am curious... I am NOT calling you a liar. I have many and very severe allergies. I carry an epi pen everywhere I go. I get tested every year because I get older, I am acquiring MORE allergies.
> 
> I have lots of "sensitivities" to many yarns. When I am tested, I do NOT show a wool allergy. However, my Doctor has told me that you can have a sensitivity to wool without being allergic. Furthermore, I have learned that sometimes it is not the wool or animal fibers that we react to, but to the dyes that are added to the fibers in the manufacturing process. In addition, chemicals are used in the production of many fibers which can cause allergic reactions. It is impossible for many people (including me) to know what is REALLY bothering them.
> 
> ...


Amyknits,

I was tested as a teenager, 50 yrs ago or so..... I have two autoimmune diseases and I have always had a reaction to all animal fiber. I can remember walking in the department store near the winter coat section, but not in it, and getting short of breath, feeling as if my skin was on fire. I don't have any pets, and can only be around animals for a very short period of time.

Today's fibers are much better than they used to be, I still can't wear them, but now I can knit with them if they are 20 or so %.

Thanks for not calling me a liar.

Yvonne


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

valsa said:


> hi,first and foremost let me apologise for this war I started because of a silly question and I think I will wash and condition my cardigan with a softener and hope for the best. From now on it is no no to RHSS yarn . Thanks to each and every one of you. Your knowledge of yarns is amazing.


Heavens, don't worry about starting a war! We just all have different opinions.

I hope that using conditioner on your cardigan helps it to soften up. But I truly understand your not wanting to use RHSS again. There are so many sources of reasonably priced yarns out there; I hope you have the chance to explore them.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well THANK YOU, Hazel! Now THAT makes perfect sense.... MY brain cells are falling out MY ears! I had no idea what was happening. Giggle, giggle.


As brain cells fall out your right ear, new info is coming in at your left ear. So it all balances out. :mrgreen:

Hazel, who has lost many brain cells while on vacation and who hopes to gain some new brain cells soon


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

ForgetfulFi said:


> amyknits, i'm amazed that you get these allegy tests. I had those done in UK when I was 10 or 11 and fifty at a time. They are no longer done ( as far as I am aware, but no doubt someone will correct me if i'm wrong) as the chance for anaphylactic shock is too great a risk.


I was advised by my medical team a number of years ago that the tests were no longer considered to be accurate (or otherwise were defective) and I don't know of anyone in my area that still gets them done. I will say that when I was told that they were no longer being recommended, that I did not ask for the professional literature that explains why. I've had better results changing my diet, staying away from pesticides and fertilizers, and as amyknits mentioned, PLASTIC in all its forms. There was a time that I though that repurposing grocery bags by crocheting them would be a good recycle project for kids until I read some information about the chemicals in those bags getting onto your skin and into your system, so I threw everything away and I now use cloth bags for grocery shopping that I make myself. Getting back to the allergy testing, I have not read the professional literature from those professionals who believe that they are still valuable, and I haven't read any of the professional literature that might suggest anything about any relationship between those tests and pharmaceutical companies who want to market their anti-allergy products.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> As a nurse who used to spend a lot of time taking medical histories, many people say "allergy" when they have had any type of a negative response to a drug, fabric, substance, whatever. We always were careful to ask what that reaction exactly was, since what most people call "allergies" are not true medical allergies, but side effects. This is important with drugs, since a medication may be needed in an emergency that a person thinks they have an allergy to, when it actually is just unwanted side effects. So it would still be safe for them to take (no risk of anaphylactic shock, for example) if absolutely necessary. Saying, I'm allergic to aspirin, it makes me sick to my stomach, as I've heard people say, doesn't denote an actual allergy. If you absolutely had to take the aspirin (such as a heart attack at home) you could and your medical team would then deal with your upset stomach when the emergency was over. But if you said, I get a rash all over and my throat itches, then it would be a medication that would not be used, because that could be a reaction with severe consequences.
> 
> That said - when it comes to something like yarn - who cares what people call their reaction to a fiber like wool? They don't like wearing it or knitting with it. It doesn't matter what label their reaction SHOULD have. It's just words. The bottom line is that if they make a wool item, for example, they will never use it, because it makes them itch, sweat, uncomfortable. It doesn't matter if it is the lanolin, the wool fiber itself, the dye, the chemicals used to process. So except for someone like my poor friend Amy, who has so many potentially life-threatening reactions to so many substances, the actual name of their reaction is of no consequence. Those people who have severe reactions know who they are, because they have to be vigilant. But for anyone else who has a non-threatening reaction, making something from that fiber will never be used, so why bother insisting that it isn't a "true" allergy?
> 
> ...


Well said! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I do indeed know the true level of my allergies.
And...I would like to also add.....
Anyone can develop an allergy to Anything Anytime along their life span...Even though they may have not had reactions prior.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Willie 1919 said:


> I was tested as a teenager, 50 yrs ago or so..... I have two autoimmune diseases and I have always had a reaction to all animal fiber. I can remember walking in the department store near the winter coat section, but not in it, and getting short of breath, feeling as if my skin was on fire. I don't have any pets, and can only be around animals for a very short period of time.


Several years ago Threads Magazine had a great article on fumes from dyes, and how these are released in the stores we visit. The article recommended visiting stores in the later hours of the day to avoid inhaling the buildup of gases, and stated that during the night the dyes (and other products used in making the fabric and other stuff) give off gases that in the right quantities can give people bad headaches and allergic and asthmatic reactions (which often happen well after the exposure). I remember that the article talked about formaldehyde being used to make green dye.

My understanding is that there are federal regulations about how and when air conditioning ducts must be cleaned, and that these regulations are rarely enforced, so the ducts often harbor molds and other crud that we then inhale. Add that to the gases emitted from the dyes and other things used to make our materials, and it gets real scary.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skin testing has fallen out of favor nowadays because the blood tests for allergies can be much more specific, and:

1. No risk of anaphylactic reactions as in skin testing

2. No false-negatives

3. You don't have to stop your allergy medication before testng in most cases like you had to do for skin testing

4. People who have allergies often have rashes and eczema, making it difficult to find appropriate skin area to prick

5. Easier for children and babies

Sometimes skin testing is the more appropriate method. Each person is different. Often the doc will do a blood test first as a screening, to see if the allergy levels in the person's body are high enough to show a need to do more testing.

Hope that helps a little. Immunology is a huge field that covers many more things than just runny noses in the Spring. And it affects so many of us (how often do you meet anyone who hasn't got at least one allergy or sensitivity?) There have been amazing progresses in the last 30 years. It is fascinating!
Vicki


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

I find that acrylic yarn softens wonderfully if you use a cheap hair conditioner in the last rinse.
Dee



valsa said:


> hi, I knitted a cardigan using red heart super saver as the pattern called for worsted number 4 yarn.The end result was a cardigan which was so stiff as to make it unwearable. is this normal? any suggestions for making a softer cardigan using a similar yarn maybe from any other company. Can anything be done to make this ready cardigan softer?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm currently making "Rocky Road" with a yarn I have had a very long time. Back in the 80s, I started making a sweater for a man but he did not want a sweater. It's the softest easiest-to-knit yarn I have ever used ... and, it's acrylic. Talk about 'the right feel'! It was made in France and called Renee II Yarn and was distributed by Sears, Roebuck and Co. Remember them? "Renee Yarn's pilling and stain resistant qualities have been thoroughly tested at Sears Laboratory. Renee Yarn did not pill even after 160 machine washings and dryings; did not stain even when spotted with permanent ink, butter, catsup, mustard, grape juice, lipstick, mineral oil and chocolate, then washed as recommended on this label." They call it 100% COURTELLE. I wish all acrylic yarn knitted like this stuff. But the proof will be in the pudding and if my sweater-coat wears well, I'll research and see if its still made.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

The very reason I do not use RedHeart Super Saver! But I bet washing it will make a difference. Good luck!



valsa said:


> hi, I knitted a cardigan using red heart super saver as the pattern called for worsted number 4 yarn.The end result was a cardigan which was so stiff as to make it unwearable. is this normal? any suggestions for making a softer cardigan using a similar yarn maybe from any other company. Can anything be done to make this ready cardigan softer?


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> It was made in France and called Renee II Yarn and was distributed by Sears, Roebuck and Co. Remember them?


I remember knitting with that yarn.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> I'm currently making "Rocky Road" with a yarn I have had a very long time. Back in the 80s, I started making a sweater for a man but he did not want a sweater. It's the softest easiest-to-knit yarn I have ever used ... and, it's acrylic. Talk about 'the right feel'! It was made in France and called Renee II Yarn and was distributed by Sears, Roebuck and Co. Remember them? "Renee Yarn's pilling and stain resistant qualities have been thoroughly tested at Sears Laboratory. Renee Yarn did not pill even after 160 machine washings and dryings; did not stain even when spotted with permanent ink, butter, catsup, mustard, grape juice, lipstick, mineral oil and chocolate, then washed as recommended on this label." They call it 100% COURTELLE. I wish all acrylic yarn knitted like this stuff. But the proof will be in the pudding and if my sweater-coat wears well, I'll research and see if its still made.


This got me thinking about some other reasons why I like to knit and crochet with natural fibers. They are natural. That is not to say that some of the natural yarn isn't processed in ways that may disqualify them from being truly natural. But, personally, I like knowing that what I am using came from a living thing. That's why I find fiber farms and spinning so intriguing. Occasionally the alpaca yarn I love will shed a hair or two. It reminds me of the wonderful animal that contributed to my knitting happiness. I know I am surrounded by petrochemicals. I know that not all natural fibers come from animal-friendly farms. But, there is a joy for me that comes from natural fibers that just isn't there with acrylic. I am very glad for you that you have a yarn that pleases you. I wonder exactly what they did to it to make it the superyarn it seems to be? I would love to see a picture of your sweater-coat.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

RE my rocky road sweater coat ... It's only just started. I'll try to send a photo when its completed. I hope I'll have a new computer by then; but for now, my video card is melted so I can't send photos. What concerns me about this soft acrylic yarn is: Will it hold its shape or sag all out of shape?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

aprilknits said:


> This got me thinking about some other reasons why I like to knit and crochet with natural fibers. They are natural.


Petroleum used to be plants and animals. Over time the elements have been changed by pressure and heat. If you wait a little longer, you'll have diamonds. All natural.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> Petroleum used to be plants and animals. Over time the elements have been changed by pressure and heat. If you wait a little longer, you'll have diamonds. All natural.


 :lol: At least it won't sag! :lol:


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> Petroleum used to be plants and animals. Over time the elements have been changed by pressure and heat. If you wait a little longer, you'll have diamonds. All natural.


The plants and animals in their natural form don't make me as sick as when I ingest petroleum.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

LunaDragon said:


> Ok it is time to express my opinion. Amy is not attacking any one, she is just answering a question. Please do not feel like she is attacking you or your choices. Not every one chooses to use man made yarns. There are many reasons that can include dye, allergies, texture, and a load of other issues I do not even want to think about. The question was about how to soften a yarn and other choices. I use any thing my hands can touch and not break out in hives and itch. This is not about how good a certain type of yarn is. Also Amy did tell her about how to soften the sweater. Please stop feeling this is a war of yarns, personal finances, choices of care and how to use what yarn wear. We are all friends and family here. HUGS to you all.


Well said! Kudos to you!
Have a great day


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am curious... I am NOT calling you a liar. I have many and very severe allergies. I carry an epi pen everywhere I go. I get tested every year because I get older, I am acquiring MORE allergies.
> 
> I have lots of "sensitivities" to many yarns. When I am tested, I do NOT show a wool allergy. However, my Doctor has told me that you can have a sensitivity to wool without being allergic. Furthermore, I have learned that sometimes it is not the wool or animal fibers that we react to, but to the dyes that are added to the fibers in the manufacturing process. In addition, chemicals are used in the production of many fibers which can cause allergic reactions. It is impossible for many people (including me) to know what is REALLY bothering them.
> 
> ...


Amy, I'm curious - are you allergic to citrus fruits? I'm asking this because in seeing the skin reaction you're having, I wonder if you may be reacting to the citric acid used in the dyeing process.

Have a great day


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

wyldwmn, do you remember how the Renee II yarn worked? That is, did your make a garment and did it hold it shape?


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> wyldwmn, do you remember how the Renee II yarn worked? That is, did your make a garment and did it hold it shape?


No, it was many years ago. I just remember that we purchased it and used it to make raglan sleeved sweaters.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> No, it was many years ago. I just remember that we purchased it and used it to make raglan sleeved sweaters.


thanks ... well, that is what 'Rocky Road' is - a raglan sleeved sweater but its mid thigh long. We'll see!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> thanks ... well, that is what 'Rocky Road' is - a raglan sleeved sweater but its mid thigh long. We'll see!


That's very interesting, because years ago my mother knitted a navy blue cardigan for me that was mid-calf long. And my recollection is that this is the yarn she used. When long sweaters went out of style, she ripped the whole thing out and used the yarn to make several children's sweaters. I do remember that back then one of the yarns we were using pilled a lot, but I don't know if it was Renee.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

hi ,thanks to all of you for your guidance and most especially I wish to thank TammyK and Isneighbor3 who suggested washing the cardigan with softener. The cardigan has softened up so beautifully and can be worn without much discomfort.All the same I will be careful the next time.God bless all of you!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"Anyone can develop an allergy to anything...
Thank you, Galaxycraft!
For most of my life I drank whole milk like a calf. 
Now, I am lactose-intolerant and have a nice bellyache and the "runs" if I even eat anything that has lactose in it.
I have learned to read labels like a pro.
Thank God for Lactose-free dairy products!


----------



## Dayzed (Jan 24, 2017)

I understand those who love their natural fibers... there's a lot to love about them. I've used both natural and acrylic yarns for years, and like everything else, each has their own sets of virtues and issues. I find that acrylic has great usefulness when making items which will have to be laundered a lot: baby items, children's clothes, etc. It's tough yarn, it doesn't bleed color and it retains its shape. It doesn't require hand washing or other kinds of babying in the laundry; how many new moms have time to hand wash their delicate woolens?


----------

